# Would love the pattern! Baby girl cardigan



## irishamrock

Hi girls (and guys of course),
I have seen this pic on the net but unable to locate a pattern for it, would be delighted if anybody out there knew where to find it.
Thanks a million in advance for your precious help!
Veronica


----------



## ParkerEliz

Adorable. I'd like to buy that pattern too.


----------



## dorfor

Where did you see it - no links from using the picture on Google. Further clues would help.


----------



## bettyirene

Such a pretty little top.


----------



## vershi

What a lovely top, I haven't seen anything like that, nice to see another Veronica around, not many of us about.


----------



## Ngaire

That is gorgeous


----------



## Glennis

That is gorgeous. I hope you find the pattern.


----------



## jenven

Where on the net did you see it? Been looking for you but no joy as yet. The yarn looks like Sirdar Snuggly shade 420 if that's of any help


----------



## dawn1960

That is lovely - hope you find the pattern


----------



## irishamrock

Thanks all for your answers, unfortunately I am unable to remember where I have seen it and can't find it back....pity really. Will dig into the Sirdar patterns in case thanks for the tip!


----------



## granjoy

Glennis said:


> That is gorgeous. I hope you find the pattern.


What she said, LOL!! So gorgeous, I don't think I've ever seen a prettier little girls top....will be interesting to see if someone can track the pattern source down! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jenven

I have forwarded the picture to my local wool shop to see if she recognises it. Will keep you posted


----------



## irishamrock

Thanks!


----------



## irishamrock

Thanks!


----------



## maggie45

What a gorgeous little cardigan, I too would love the pattern


----------



## satch

That is soooooo pretty i would love the pattern too alot of searching is about to start i hope one of us can find it


----------



## bevmckay

Very cute. I hope you find it.


----------



## marilyngf

such a pretty wee sweater


----------



## Cyber Granny

Please if you find the pattern of that beautiful little top,please share it, I would love to knit it up. Thank you


----------



## purl2diva

I love this. I hope someone can find the pattern.


----------



## StellasKnits

So cute!


----------



## frannie di

Very cute


----------



## bunnysbaby

Very pretty. Good luck with search. :thumbup:


----------



## AussieKnitWit

I would love a link to the pattern if anyone finds it! Lovely top.


----------



## jenven

Had no luck so far. Why is it so difficult to find!? It's obviously hand knitted so surely there must be a pattern for it out there somewhere!!! :0(


----------



## bettyirene

I think everyone who sees this, would love the pattern - but it seems to be well hidden - no one has found it yet.


----------



## Roshni

Gorgeous pattern, would love to try if I get hold of the pattern, wish me luck so too for all those who want yo knit this. Have a good day. Roshni from India


----------



## baskets69

Gorgeous, I would love to make this for my granddaugher! Please let us know if you, or anyone, finds it.


----------



## bethns

I would love the pattern too,it is gorgeous


----------



## ykreeves

Oh my, I want this pattern too, this is adorable!


----------



## beazy

I would like the pattern as well, have 3 great GDs that would look so cute i it.


----------



## Elaine C.

irishamrock said:


> Hi girls (and guys of course),
> I have seen this pic on the net but unable to locate a pattern for it, would be delighted if anybody out there knew where to find it.
> Thanks a million in advance for your precious help!
> Veronica


Love this little top. I would also love to have the pattern. This top is adorable.


----------



## missmolly

irishamrock said:


> Hi girls (and guys of course),
> I have seen this pic on the net but unable to locate a pattern for it, would be delighted if anybody out there knew where to find it.
> Thanks a million in advance for your precious help!
> Veronica


Where on the net did you find the pic? It might help in our search for the pattern. It's not showing up in a google search!


----------



## cainchar

Have you tried DROPS? Their patterns are stylish and just a bit "different" (I use "different" as meaning- not run of the mill, special and neat!) Just an idea.

If the pattern is ever found- sure would love to buy it!


----------



## mungie32

ParkerEliz said:


> Adorable. I'd like to buy that pattern too.


I also would love the pattern. I have a great granddaughter that would look fantastic on.


----------



## Dollychris

My daughter is a dab hand at fishing out things on the net so will ask her as soon as she gets home from Unin/
Such a sweet little top. x


----------



## vermontmary

I love it too... I'll keep my eyes open for it! Was it on Etsy? Or Pinterest? We can all be detectives!


----------



## Carolinesol

I love this also and would be interested if anyone finds it


----------



## littletreasure

Count me in, too !!


----------



## colon4me

Me too, I would be interested in pattern


----------



## julie.n

Well, I have Googled it,Gone through all the patterns on Ravelry, searched the Sirdar site.....all to no avail!!
VERY FRUSTRATING!!


----------



## Alanan

Would love to have this pattern. My niece is expecting her first baby (girl) in July. None of her other Aunts knit or her mother, so I am busy knitting.


----------



## Catherine42

Oh I so love a hunting expedition! I just know we will find it. It is beautiful.


----------



## jenven

I've looked on the Drops site, Bergere de France, Let's knit etc...etc... And no luck at all. :0(


----------



## vjh1530

From the way it is photographed on a knitted blanket I would guess that it is an independent designer, so it could be on someone's blog rather than being posted in a place like Patternworks, etc. It certainly is a beautiful sweater!


----------



## Crafting101

A cute little top for sure...


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I, tried Sweaterbabes, nothing there.


----------



## vershi

I've been looking everywhere too. I was sure between us we would find it.


----------



## mytwogirls

Adorable! I would love to knit this for niece on the way


----------



## crochet_away

well so far i've drawn a blank.. 
maybe it is a foreign pattern.


----------



## salsalady

hi Irishamrock, would you keep me in mind when and if you find this pattern? I will also look for it and will keep you on the list to notify. thank you Lorene


----------



## pamgillies1

Love it and would love the pattern


----------



## vermontmary

After a lovely long time on Google images, I've seen soooooo many adorable cardigans, but not the one in question! 
Studying the photo, it occurs to me that a clever knitter might have adapted one of those cross-in-the-front cardis, knitting one side, and only partway down the other, adding ruffles and fancy stitches, and making it button up high, near where one of the ties would be... I would LOVE to see a pattern for it!!!!


----------



## shirleyoboe

Me, too!


----------



## grannysk

Beautiful pattern ~ Would also like the link to it if ever found!

I'm joining in the search hoping to shed some light on the mystery!!!


----------



## lindyloo2

love it its a really nice pattern x


----------



## missmolly

I bet the pattern's on one of the turkish or russian sites lol


----------



## jenven

Whoever finds it should get a prize!!! :0)


----------



## Needlesgalore

Adorable little girl's sweater.


----------



## Lise Paauw

Me too count me in for the search adventure time lol....


----------



## Dollychris

Been searching all afternoon and no luck so far. I think we may be in for a disappointment ladies but will keep trying. Fingers crossed...........xx


----------



## Viddie

Me Too- my new little niece would look extra precious in it .


----------



## RuthieB

That is sooooooooooo cute! I would like to get the pattern too!


----------



## ParkerEliz

I have been searching since yesterday in every way I know. No check luck so far.


----------



## grannysk

This link is NOT the pattern but it is a similar shape and the seller is from Turkey!

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/182286267/cotton-cute-handmade-baby-sweater?ref=br_feed_56&br_feed_tlp=kids-category


----------



## deeknittingclick

whata lovely pattern. I would love the pattern also.


----------



## Carolinesol

grannysk said:


> This link is NOT the pattern but it is a similar shape and the seller is from Turkey!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/182286267/cotton-cute-handmade-baby-sweater?ref=br_feed_56&br_feed_tlp=kids-category


Well done for finding that one... Even that is quite nice and different. It looks like it's for the cardi, shame it's not for the pattern only. Thank you for looking.


----------



## grannysk

Carolinesol said:


> Well done for finding that one... Even that is quite nice and different. It looks like it's for the cardi, shame it's not for the pattern only. Thank you for looking.


My thinking is that maybe that shape is popular in Turkey so if anyone knows how to get on to Turkish websites the pattern or knitted item source may be found!! Here's hoping


----------



## Joanne Monty

I would love this pattern. Thanks, Jo

[email protected]


----------



## JWayne

Oh so cute. I've never seen this pattern. Did you check Ravelry? That is the only suggestion I have.


----------



## smileydeniseral

Indeed, very cute!


----------



## Ozzie Jane

irishamrock said:


> Hi girls (and guys of course),
> I have seen this pic on the net but unable to locate a pattern for it, would be delighted if anybody out there knew where to find it.
> Thanks a million in advance for your precious help!
> Veronica


Go to your "history" you may find the link in there. Worth a try ... Jane


----------



## Packers

With all these detectives on the hunt, I'm sure this pattern will be found. It is adorable and when found, there will be some very happy knitters!!!


----------



## BEMS

Beautiful!


----------



## Byrdgal

Beautiful!!!!! I'd like that pattern as well!!!!


----------



## Zinzin

ParkerEliz said:


> Adorable. I'd like to buy that pattern too.


I agree, I do not have any little girl in my family but I would want knit it.


----------



## carmicv

vershi said:


> What a lovely top, I haven't seen anything like that, nice to see another Veronica around, not many of us about.


Another Veronica here. Summer Canada Winter Fla. Born in UK.


----------



## 48barb

Just gorgeous


----------



## Zinzin

Could this be a machine knit item? The back ground also seems like machine knit item. It is going to be long haul to find this adorable outfit.


----------



## Noreen

the hunt is on - beautiful top


----------



## Crafty Lady 45

This is just gorgeous. I too would like the pattern if it can be found. I will join the search too.


----------



## Gramma LaDow

Irishamrock, what was the site that you saw it on?


----------



## NipomoNan

Reminds me of some of the knitting I've seen illustrated by Russian knitters...unfortunately they don't seem to offer their designs in English!


----------



## vershi

carmicv said:


> Another Veronica here. Summer Canada Winter Fla. Born in UK.


There aren't many of us with our name, welcome to KP from Portsmouth.


----------



## Casey47

Hope someone finds it because I too would like to buy it!


----------



## attycasner

http://www.etsy.com/listing/173723303/hand-knit-pink-baby-vest?ref=shop_home_active_2. 
This one must have come from the same designer


----------



## crafty carol

has anyone found yet i would like it to please


----------



## Byrdgal

attycasner said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/173723303/hand-knit-pink-baby-vest?ref=shop_home_active_2.
> This one must have come from the same designer


That is gorgeous as well!!!!!


----------



## grannysk

attycasner said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/173723303/hand-knit-pink-baby-vest?ref=shop_home_active_2.
> This one must have come from the same designer


Your link and my link that I posted earlier which is the same shape without the ruffle are both knitted by ladies from Turkey! Makes me think that the pattern we are searching for is from there.

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/182286267/cotton-cute-handmade-baby-sweater?ref=br_feed_56&br_feed_tlp=kids-category


----------



## bettyirene

attycasner said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/173723303/hand-knit-pink-baby-vest?ref=shop_home_active_2.
> This one must have come from the same designer


That is pretty - but very expensive I thought


----------



## JuneS

This is called a Bebek Yelek. It is a baby's Turkish waistcoat or vest. I've been digging around and found the picture of another one similar in white but cannot find a pattern link. Perhaps searching for Yelek will find it.


----------



## Noreen

You know the sad part is a lot of times they will only sell what they made and not the pattern - which really is counter productive because in the long haul you earn more $$ from a pattern sale


----------



## Crafting101

What creative people... I do love these!!! I think they would be fun to knit.


----------



## Gramma LaDow

wow! JuneS, my hero. It is fascinating how you ladies find these patterns. I tried but got nowhere. Thank you, Gramma La Dow


----------



## jenven

I have a niece who lives in Turkey and a friend living over here who is Turkish so I'll get them on it!!


----------



## Jeanie L

Darling cardigan...Hope you find the pattern..


----------



## vermontmary

Wow! Bravo!!! I knew there would be a great detective among us!!!!! Now to figure out the pattern....



JuneS said:


> This is called a Bebek Yelek. It is a baby's Turkish waistcoat or vest. I've been digging around and found the picture of another one similar in white but cannot find a pattern link. Perhaps searching for Yelek will find it.


----------



## bettyirene

We have lots of lovely talented people on this forum, maybe one of them, could write up a pattern from looking at the picture - unfortunately, I am not one of them!!


----------



## chatkat

That little vest/shrug is so cute!! I bet a very creative KPer could come up with a pattern for all of us! Unfortunately, I am not that creative in trying to figure out a pattern from a picture.


----------



## JWayne

I googled Bebek Yelek and came up with many baby sweaters. It is in a different language but if someone could read it maybe we could fine out if this pattern is for sale.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.371970462872220.82654.281630341906233&type=3


----------



## Noreen

Now this listing on etsy is interesting says she used a unique turkish pattern - so the patterns must exist somewhere but where???? LOL

http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/77097138/clearence-knitting-baby-vest-bolero?ref=sr_gallery_13&ga_search_query=baby+vests&ga_ship_to=CA&ga_ref=auto11&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## vershi

attycasner said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/173723303/hand-knit-pink-baby-vest?ref=shop_home_active_2.
> This one must have come from the same designer


Wow, I like that one too :thumbup:


----------



## vershi

When I searched for bebek yelek, I found this on you tube, no patterns, but some lovely tops on there.


----------



## vershi

Found this designer on ravelry doing that pattern was on the you tube video

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/suslu-puslu-yelek


----------



## vershi

If anyone can read turkish, there are nice tops here too, but no link to a pattern as far as I can see.

http://knittingcrochetpatterns.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/baby%20knitting


----------



## littletreasure

So frustrating not being able to access patterns. I would pay generously for something so different !


----------



## MICKMAR

I along with so many other knitters really like this pattern and would also love to have the pattern for it . I hope you have good luck finding it .


----------



## vermontmary

It looks as if Bebek Yelek has a lot of unusual designs... I think she has some basic shapes and figures out how to "cut" them differently, so she can have an opening where it is in that tantalizing baby vest, or over the shoulders the way she did in several of the designs in the YouTube album! Someone who has some experience in dress design could probably figure it out... I'm math challenged, so not much use in that department!!


----------



## jenven

Bebek yelek appears to be Turkish for baby vest.


----------



## NJQuiet1

jenven said:


> Bebek yelek appears to be Turkish for baby vest.


I think we're on the right track with that!
http://dantel83.blogcu.com/sari-bebek-yelegi/3804316

Found this and more similar doing a search in google's Turkey site:
http://www.google.com.tr/search?q=Bebek+yelek&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=fgMvU-7zEYm4kQehq4CQBQ&ved=0CCEQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=596#imgdii=_


----------



## Bebekka

I inquired of other knitters I know who do not belong to KP. They think the design is exceptional and very pretty -- but have no clue where to get a copy. 
I think the link to the Turkish website is close, but no cigar.

I am going to my local knitting shop, Cottage Yarns (the best!) in South San Francisco and will inquire of the owner there.


----------



## lindyloo2

Hi ladies i found a similar one on etsy and contacted them and i have just had a reply she said that the person who knitted the one i saw copied it from another garment so there is no pattern and she suggested that i buy the garment and copy it .
Linda x x


----------



## JuneS

Everything I have seen on the Turkish knitting sites are modelli or models. I think the knitting talent of the Turkish is such that they are able to look at a picture and duplicate the garment. I am so jealous if that is what they are able to do. I'm not that talented. 

I did find a couple of patterns that I think I can borrow from to put together a close copy of this little vest. Will have to be a summer project for me as I have an afghan and some other knitting projects to finish first.

If someone is successful in finding the pattern, YAY! I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## Zinzin

Such a beautiful dress for little girl. What a shame that we do not have a pattern for it available in English. I hope our talented designers go to these Turkish or other middle eastern sites and copy to make one of their own and sell a pattern here for us. Just wishing.


----------



## JuneS

I just sent an inquiry to Erica Patberg who came up with a very complicated but perfect pattern for the Sundial Sweater last year to see if she could write a pattern for this little vest. She's good so this may not be much of a challenge for her if she has the time and inclination. I'm hoping . . . .


----------



## Carolinesol

lindyloo2 said:


> Hi ladies i found a similar one on etsy and contacted them and i have just had a reply she said that the person who knitted the one i saw copied it from another garment so there is no pattern and she suggested that i buy the garment and copy it .
> Linda x x


I did exactly the same and got the same reply as you


----------



## Noreen

lindyloo2 said:


> Hi ladies i found a similar one on etsy and contacted them and i have just had a reply she said that the person who knitted the one i saw copied it from another garment so there is no pattern and she suggested that i buy the garment and copy it .
> Linda x x


That is one of the reasons it is sometimes so hard to find patterns they are not taught to knit or crochet from patterns, they are taught from generation to generation from watching - therefore their work is always unique - I wish I had the knowledge to look and copy like they do


----------



## Noreen

This page has some charts on it - looks like they may have done variations using the numbers

http://www.akillihayat.com/category/bebek-yelekleri-anlatimli


----------



## Carolinesol

NJQuiet1 said:


> I think we're on the right track with that!
> http://dantel83.blogcu.com/sari-bebek-yelegi/3804316
> 
> Found this and more similar doing a search in google's Turkey site:
> http://www.google.com.tr/search?q=Bebek+yelek&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=fgMvU-7zEYm4kQehq4CQBQ&ved=0CCEQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=596#imgdii=_


Wow.. Some of these are amazing. I wish I did not need to follow a pattern


----------



## Erica Patberg

Hello! I'm honored that you thought of me . And you must know me well, because it's exactly the sort of challenge that I really love to sink my teeth into.

That said, I'm under the gun with two (awesomely cool and really unique) patterns for Knitter's Magazine. Deadlines press, and I am racing the clock. If you haven't found a written pattern by April 18th (due date for my projects) I'd be happy to take it on.

All the best, 
Erica Patberg



JuneS said:


> I just sent an inquiry to Erica Patberg who came up with a very complicated but perfect pattern for the Sundial Sweater last year to see if she could write a pattern for this little vest. She's good so this may not be much of a challenge for her if she has the time and inclination. I'm hoping . . . .


----------



## Casey47

Erica Patberg said:


> Hello! I'm honored that you thought of me . And you must know me well, because it's exactly the sort of challenge that I really love to sink my teeth into.
> 
> That said, I'm under the gun with two (awesomely cool and really unique) patterns for Knitter's Magazine. Deadlines press, and I am racing the clock. If you haven't found a written pattern by April 18th (due date for my projects) I'd be happy to take it on.
> 
> All the best,
> Erica Patberg


If you can do this I hope you'll take the pattern up to a size 7. It's too cute for just babies.


----------



## Carolinesol

Erica Patberg said:


> Hello! I'm honored that you thought of me . And you must know me well, because it's exactly the sort of challenge that I really love to sink my teeth into.
> 
> That said, I'm under the gun with two (awesomely cool and really unique) patterns for Knitter's Magazine. Deadlines press, and I am racing the clock. If you haven't found a written pattern by April 18th (due date for my projects) I'd be happy to take it on.
> 
> All the best,
> Erica Patberg


How wonderful of you Erica... At least its a smaller scale than our lovely sunburst cardi x


----------



## jenven

I have searched the net and not found even a picture of it. Did you come across it accidently?


----------



## vershi

Erica Patberg said:


> Hello! I'm honored that you thought of me . And you must know me well, because it's exactly the sort of challenge that I really love to sink my teeth into.
> 
> That said, I'm under the gun with two (awesomely cool and really unique) patterns for Knitter's Magazine. Deadlines press, and I am racing the clock. If you haven't found a written pattern by April 18th (due date for my projects) I'd be happy to take it on.
> 
> All the best,
> Erica Patberg


How about doing this one that attycasner found too, would love to try it too.


----------



## attycasner

vershi said:


> How about doing this one that attycasner found too, would love to try it too.


I just sent a private message to another member of this group. She sent me a pattern with instructions that resembles this group of designs. I asked her to share with the group but she told me privately. I didn't want to post it myself without her knowledge.


----------



## Carolinesol

vershi said:


> How about doing this one that attycasner found too, would love to try it too.


This one is very cute also. I have little granddaughters who this would look lovely on.... I will keep watching and looking


----------



## ckg1153

I would love to have the patterns also as have baby Great-granddaughters.


----------



## vjh1530

Whenever I get onto a Russian, Turkish, or Japanese knitting or crochet site I am amazed (and incredibly jealous) of the talent and creativity. I wish I could translate those patterns so I could create those beautiful garments! 

My son-in-law is Japanese, and when I visit he always took me to the Japanese book store so I could salivate over the knitting and crochet pattern books. Although he didn't come to the USA until he was a grown man, he couldn't translate them because their language is written in word symbols, not letters and words. Most of the books used symbols he had never seen before because they were particular to knitting and there was no general translation. Such a shame, because the patterns are just amazing.


----------



## grannysk

I contacted the lady that is selling this vest on Etsy and she too said that her grandmother made it but does not follow a pattern. I had hoped she could have shed a light on the pattern we are searching for. :-(


----------



## Casey47

grannysk said:


> I contacted the lady that is selling this vest on Etsy and she too said that her grandmother made it but does not follow a pattern. I had hoped she could have shed a light on the pattern we are searching for. :-(


How could anyone make this without following a pattern?


----------



## grannysk

Casey47 said:


> How could anyone make this without following a pattern?


The seller told me that 'her grandmother has it in her head' which to me means she created it herself but did not write any instructions. 
I knew an old lady that would take a ball of crochet thread and create all sorts of doilies etc.
I think there have been lots of beautiful designs that were lost because they were not recorded.


----------



## bettyirene

NJQuiet1 said:


> I think we're on the right track with that!
> http://dantel83.blogcu.com/sari-bebek-yelegi/3804316
> 
> Found this and more similar doing a search in google's Turkey site:
> http://www.google.com.tr/search?q=Bebek+yelek&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=fgMvU-7zEYm4kQehq4CQBQ&ved=0CCEQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=596#imgdii=_


WOW! ALL of these things are so so sweet, and I know a lot of us would love to get our hands on the patterns....thanks for posting this link.


----------



## Crafty Lady 45

I just looked at the site that NJQuiet1 mentioned. Oh MY!How absolutely beautiful these sweaters are! And there are so many...I would love to be able to recreate some of these. Thanks for posting the link so we could at least look at them.


----------



## dannyjack

irishamrock said:


> Hi girls (and guys of course),
> I have seen this pic on the net but unable to locate a pattern for it, would be delighted if anybody out there knew where to find it.
> Thanks a million in advance for your precious help!
> Veronica


I found this pattern which may be a start in writing this vest????

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/baby-picchu


----------



## RuthieB

Oh I do hope Erica can give us a pattern! I'll be on the waiting list!!


----------



## dannyjack

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Violets/bernat-softee-baby-jacquard-skirt

This could be made with the pleat instructions on this piece


----------



## bunnysbaby

vershi said:


> How about doing this one that attycasner found too, would love to try it too.


Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## mum of 11

love all the patterns found would be interested if pattern are found.
Have 2 babies due in next month and another in oct.This makes 41,42 and 43


----------



## attycasner

http://pure-craft.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/ruffle-baby-vest.html

Another variation of the ruffled vest baby pattern. If you combine the ruffle stitch with the van **** stitch for the "V's", the rest is just garter stitch and st st.


----------



## attycasner

Sorry, try this


----------



## judbert

JuneS said:


> I just sent an inquiry to Erica Patberg who came up with a very complicated but perfect pattern for the Sundial Sweater last year to see if she could write a pattern for this little vest. She's good so this may not be much of a challenge for her if she has the time and inclination. I'm hoping . . . .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen

vershi said:


> How about doing this one that attycasner found too, would love to try it too.


If you go to this website and scroll down you will see that exact pattern on the page

http://www.akillihayat.com/category/bebek-yelekleri-anlatimli

My google translator translated the instructions into this - maybe someone who understands turkish can help translate it better.

by MASALKIZ on MARCH 4, 2011 in BABY-CARDIGAN SWEATER VEST MODELS (NARRATIVE)

Lilac roses with baby girl vest model HOW?

Openwork knit baby vest purple flowering pattern of construction (narrated)
Openwork knit baby vest purple flowering pattern of construction (narrated)
PREPARATION:

We began our vest 71 to IL

Five rows Purl will ER.

THEN from the edge 6 STITCH Purl-TWO STITCH FLAT-swollen Us A dolayıp (increase) - 2 KNOT WITH örüyoruz-5C of the STITCH TWO KNOT WITH ÖRÜLÜY are - 1 STITCH is raised - A İLMEKÖRÜLÜP AGAIN is raised-ORDER SO WILL CONTINUE ...

FRONT SIDE comes TWENTY-THREE CITIES but JACKETS 1 SIDE Build a Six-row Purl - ELEVEN ROW STRAIGHT - six rows Purl-AFTER SIX ROW Purl - TWO STITCH FLAT - 1ART are - 1 KNOT KES - 5CI STITCH TWO STITCHES be warped (INCREASE) - İKİİL plain knitted a - EXAMPLE AJUR make eight - will NOTKNITTED After an additional three rows Purl - will NOTKNITTED KNOT ON - AN INCREASE - ONE STITCH will NOTKNITTED - AN INCREASE - DECEMBER THIS AUCTION WILL CONTINUE UNTIL THE KNOT the openings of thirty-nine.

FLAT KNITTING switching to, in SONUNA PARTICULARLY THE ORGANIZATION AJUR to the KONULUP finished with five rows Purl.

EASY TO GET TO HIS WILL DO THAT ... (=


----------



## judbert

Erica Patberg said:


> Hello! I'm honored that you thought of me . And you must know me well, because it's exactly the sort of challenge that I really love to sink my teeth into.
> 
> That said, I'm under the gun with two (awesomely cool and really unique) patterns for Knitter's Magazine. Deadlines press, and I am racing the clock. If you haven't found a written pattern by April 18th (due date for my projects) I'd be happy to take it on.
> 
> All the best,
> Erica Patberg


Thank you so much, Erica! It is so kind of you to share your talent and expertise with us. (Whatever they're paying you, it's not enough!)


----------



## jmai5421

RuthieB said:


> Oh I do hope Erica can give us a pattern! I'll be on the waiting list!!


Me too!


----------



## vershi

Noreen said:


> If you go to this website and scroll down you will see that exact pattern on the page
> 
> http://www.akillihayat.com/category/bebek-yelekleri-anlatimli
> 
> My google translator translated the instructions into this - maybe someone who understands turkish can help translate it better.
> 
> by MASALKIZ on MARCH 4, 2011 in BABY-CARDIGAN SWEATER VEST MODELS (NARRATIVE)
> 
> Lilac roses with baby girl vest model HOW?
> 
> Openwork knit baby vest purple flowering pattern of construction (narrated)
> Openwork knit baby vest purple flowering pattern of construction (narrated)
> PREPARATION:
> 
> We began our vest 71 to IL
> 
> Five rows Purl will ER.
> 
> THEN from the edge 6 STITCH Purl-TWO STITCH FLAT-swollen Us A dolayıp (increase) - 2 KNOT WITH örüyoruz-5C of the STITCH TWO KNOT WITH ÖRÜLÜY are - 1 STITCH is raised - A İLMEKÖRÜLÜP AGAIN is raised-ORDER SO WILL CONTINUE ...
> 
> FRONT SIDE comes TWENTY-THREE CITIES but JACKETS 1 SIDE Build a Six-row Purl - ELEVEN ROW STRAIGHT - six rows Purl-AFTER SIX ROW Purl - TWO STITCH FLAT - 1ART are - 1 KNOT KES - 5CI STITCH TWO STITCHES be warped (INCREASE) - İKİİL plain knitted a - EXAMPLE AJUR make eight - will NOTKNITTED After an additional three rows Purl - will NOTKNITTED KNOT ON - AN INCREASE - ONE STITCH will NOTKNITTED - AN INCREASE - DECEMBER THIS AUCTION WILL CONTINUE UNTIL THE KNOT the openings of thirty-nine.
> 
> FLAT KNITTING switching to, in SONUNA PARTICULARLY THE ORGANIZATION AJUR to the KONULUP finished with five rows Purl.
> 
> EASY TO GET TO HIS WILL DO THAT ... (=


Thanks for that, its a start, I am sure with the picture it can be worked out. I am not sure how it is joined at the sides, maybe like a tabard.


----------



## jenven

This is the pattern we are really looking for, is this the one you mean on the website 'cos I have scrolled down and can't find it!


----------



## vershi

jenven said:


> This is the pattern we are really looking for, is this the one you mean on the website 'cos I have scrolled down and can't find it!


I think the pattern was for the one attycasner found and I put the picture on.


----------



## irishamrock

One of my lady friend figured it out, so here you go ladies should fit a 4 years old:
Right Front
Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive
Row 39 Knit to end increase 3 stitches
Row 40 K8 Purl to last 5st Knit
Row 41 K5(band) k6 yo k1 yo knit 6 K8 (band)
Row 42 K8 purl 15 k 5
Row 43 K5 K6 yo k3 yo k6 k8
Row 44 knit all
Row 45/46 knit all
Row 47 k5 cast of 2 (k4 cast of 2)x 3 k5
Row 48 K5 (cast on 2 K4)x3 cast on 2 k5 (30 stitches)
Start lace
Row 1 K5 (p3 k1 yo k1)x3 p2 K8
Row 2 4 6 8 knit knit stitches purl purl stitches
Row 3 (p3 k2 yo k1)x3 p2
Row 5 (p3 k3 yo k1)x3 p2
Row 7 (p3 K4 yo K1)x3 p2
Row 9 (p3 k5 yo k1)x3 p2
Row 10 knit knit purl purl
Cast off
LEFT FRONT
Cast on 15 stitches
Rows 1 2 3 knit
Row 4 K5 p5 k5
Row 5 knit all
Repeat R 4/5 x 12 times
Row 30 k5 p5 k5
Row 31 K5 K2 yo k1 yo k2 k5 (17 st)
Row 32 k5 p7 k5
Row 33 k5 k2 yo k3 yo k2 k5 (19 st)
Row 34 k5 p9 k 5
Row 35 k5 k2 yo k5 yo k2 k5 (21 st)
Row 36 k5 p 11 k 5
Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st)
Row 38 k5 p13 k5
Row 39 Increase 3 into first stitch k to end (26 st)
Row 40 k5 p 13 k8
Repeat rows 31/38 and 39 no increase 40 6 times
Start Lace
K8 p2 k1 yo k1 p3 (k1 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
knit knit st purl purl st and yo st all alternative rows
K8 p2 k2 yo k1 p3 (k2 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k3 yo k1 p3 (k3 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k4 yo k1 p3 (k4 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k5 yo k1 p3 (k5 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k6 yo k1 p3 (k6 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5 Cast off
Miss Gracie Back
Pick up 15 stitches along shoulder cast on 13 st pick up 15 stitches along other front. (43 st)
Rows 1 2 3 knit
Row 4 k5 p33 k5
Row 5 knit
Repeat Rows 4/5 12 times
Row 30 as Row 4
Row 31 k5 *k16* yo k1 yo knit to end (45sts)
Row 32 k5 p35 k5
Row 33 k5 *k16* yo k3 yo knit to end (47sts)
Row 34 K5 p37 k5
Row 35 K5 *k16* yo k5 yo knit to end (49sts)
Row 36 K5 p39 k5
Row 37 k5 *k16* yo k6 yo knit to end (51sts)
Row 38 k5 p41 k5
Row 39 Increase 11 knit to last st increase 3 (65sts)
Row 40 k8 p41 k16
Repeat 31/38 and 39 but no increasing and 40 x 6
*16* will need to go to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
Next knit
Next k8 p 81 k16 (105 sts)
Start Lace
k1 p2 (k1 yo k1 p3) Repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 K8
*purl purl stitches and yo stitches knit knit sts*
k1 p2 (k2 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k3 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k4 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k5 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k6 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
cast off

Thanks to all for your precious help. happy knitting!


----------



## irishamrock

Thanks!


----------



## vershi

Thats great, thank you for the pattern details, how about the 2nd top, do you have those details too. :thumbup:


----------



## Zinzin

Wow, thanks for irishamrock to have given us this pattern. Who ever knits this, please post your pictures as it makes me happy just looking at it. It is indeed a beautiful sight.

I have printed and saved this, for future. Hopefully sometime soon.


----------



## MzKnitCro

Help me out , what does "Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive" mean?


----------



## vermontmary

Wow, Irish! Your friend seems to have nailed it!! It's funny that we, with all our ability to communicate, see videos, etc etc have mostly lost the ability to "read" the patterns of items we can see! That Turkish site was an eye opener, as it looked to me as if that is just what those knitters were doing! So, kudos to your friend! Now I'll have to knit a version of the jacket just to see how it comes out!! :thumbup:


----------



## NJQuiet1

MzKnitCro said:


> Help me out , what does "Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive" mean?


It looks like the beginning of the pattern (Left Front) somehow got misplaced into the middle. If you notice, the cast on starts there. For the right front, begin the same as the left front for the first 38 rows.

Thank you, Irish, for posting this lovely pattern!


----------



## satch

Is this pattern from irishamrock for the pink wrap over cardigan i am confused


----------



## salsalady

hi satch, no irishamrock is looking for the pattern


----------



## MzKnitCro

Thanks 



NJQuiet1 said:


> It looks like the beginning of the pattern (Left Front) somehow got misplaced into the middle. If you notice, the cast on starts there. For the right front, begin the same as the left front for the first 38 rows.
> 
> Thank you, Irish, for posting this lovely pattern!


----------



## salsalady

thank you Irishamrock. very much appreciated. Lorene


----------



## missmolly

irishamrock said:


> One of my lady friend figured it out, so here you go ladies should fit a 4 years old:
> Right Front
> Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive
> Row 39 Knit to end increase 3 stitches
> Row 40 K8 Purl to last 5st Knit
> Row 41 K5(band) k6 yo k1 yo knit 6 K8 (band)
> Row 42 K8 purl 15 k 5
> Row 43 K5 K6 yo k3 yo k6 k8
> Row 44 knit all
> Row 45/46 knit all
> Row 47 k5 cast of 2 (k4 cast of 2)x 3 k5
> Row 48 K5 (cast on 2 K4)x3 cast on 2 k5 (30 stitches)
> Start lace
> Row 1 K5 (p3 k1 yo k1)x3 p2 K8
> Row 2 4 6 8 knit knit stitches purl purl stitches
> Row 3 (p3 k2 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 5 (p3 k3 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 7 (p3 K4 yo K1)x3 p2
> Row 9 (p3 k5 yo k1)x3 p2
> Row 10 knit knit purl purl
> Cast off
> LEFT FRONT
> Cast on 15 stitches
> Rows 1 2 3 knit
> Row 4 K5 p5 k5
> Row 5 knit all
> Repeat R 4/5 x 12 times
> Row 30 k5 p5 k5
> Row 31 K5 K2 yo k1 yo k2 k5 (17 st)
> Row 32 k5 p7 k5
> Row 33 k5 k2 yo k3 yo k2 k5 (19 st)
> Row 34 k5 p9 k 5
> Row 35 k5 k2 yo k5 yo k2 k5 (21 st)
> Row 36 k5 p 11 k 5
> Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st)
> Row 38 k5 p13 k5
> Row 39 Increase 3 into first stitch k to end (26 st)
> Row 40 k5 p 13 k8
> Repeat rows 31/38 and 39 no increase 40 6 times
> Start Lace
> K8 p2 k1 yo k1 p3 (k1 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> knit knit st purl purl st and yo st all alternative rows
> K8 p2 k2 yo k1 p3 (k2 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k3 yo k1 p3 (k3 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k4 yo k1 p3 (k4 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k5 yo k1 p3 (k5 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
> k8 p2 k6 yo k1 p3 (k6 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5 Cast off
> Miss Gracie Back
> Pick up 15 stitches along shoulder cast on 13 st pick up 15 stitches along other front. (43 st)
> Rows 1 2 3 knit
> Row 4 k5 p33 k5
> Row 5 knit
> Repeat Rows 4/5 12 times
> Row 30 as Row 4
> Row 31 k5 *k16* yo k1 yo knit to end (45sts)
> Row 32 k5 p35 k5
> Row 33 k5 *k16* yo k3 yo knit to end (47sts)
> Row 34 K5 p37 k5
> Row 35 K5 *k16* yo k5 yo knit to end (49sts)
> Row 36 K5 p39 k5
> Row 37 k5 *k16* yo k6 yo knit to end (51sts)
> Row 38 k5 p41 k5
> Row 39 Increase 11 knit to last st increase 3 (65sts)
> Row 40 k8 p41 k16
> Repeat 31/38 and 39 but no increasing and 40 x 6
> *16* will need to go to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
> Next knit
> Next k8 p 81 k16 (105 sts)
> Start Lace
> k1 p2 (k1 yo k1 p3) Repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 K8
> *purl purl stitches and yo stitches knit knit sts*
> k1 p2 (k2 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k3 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k4 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k5 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> k1 p2 (k6 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
> cast off
> 
> Thanks to all for your precious help. happy knitting!


A friend of mine got the pattern from the internet and I have knitted this already 
:thumbup:


----------



## Kajapi

That is so cool that your friend figured this out, Irishamrock! I love the pattern and will give it a try. Does anyone have any guess about how much yarn it will require?


----------



## jenven

Miss Molly is this the one you have the pattern for? If so can you please let me know how to find it. I have 3 granddaughters who I would love to knit it for x


----------



## Zinzin

MzKnitCro said:


> Help me out , what does "Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive" mean?


At first I too got lost. Then I realized the left front has the 1-38 rows mentioned. You will find it if you look again.


----------



## chatkat

Is this pattern you posted for the picture of that little adorable off center pink vest that was reported shortly before your pattern or one of the other Turkish vests


----------



## salsalady

missmolly. What yarn did you use and what size needle for what size child? thank Lorene


----------



## missmolly

Hi Jenven the pattern has been posted a couple of comments back :wink:. I got it off somebody on the net a few days ago and will post the photo tomorrow.
It's a lovely top to knit.
I used dk and 4mm needles


----------



## jenven

Thank you. What chest measurement did it come out as?


----------



## cabbagehome

Zinzin said:


> Wow, thanks for irishamrock to have given us this pattern. Who ever knits this, please post your pictures as it makes me happy just looking at it. It is indeed a beautiful sight.
> 
> I have printed and saved this, for future. Hopefully sometime soon.


me too


----------



## jmai5421

Zinzin said:


> At first I too got lost. Then I realized the left front has the 1-38 rows mentioned. You will find it if you look again.


Have you started to make the little sweater? I am wondering what size needle and what yarn DK or worsted? I read the pattern and don't see the information or did I miss it?
Amendment: Thanks. I saw where you use DK and 4 mm needles. I have the pattern saved and will get some DK. Any Idea on how much it will take?


----------



## Zinzin

jmai5421 said:


> Have you started to make the little sweater? I am wondering what size needle and what yarn DK or worsted? I read the pattern and don't see the information or did I miss it?
> Amendment: Thanks. I saw where you use DK and 4 mm needles. I have the pattern saved and will get some DK. Any Idea on how much it will take?


I have just gathered all the info only. Right now have one WIP. Busy with grand kids too. Hands full. This will have to wait for a while.


----------



## Kajapi

missmolly said:


> Hi Jenven the pattern has been posted a couple of comments back :wink:. I got it off somebody on the net a few days ago and will post the photo tomorrow.
> It's a lovely top to knit.
> I used dk and 4mm needles


Hi missmolly - thanks for your post. How much yarn did this project require?


----------



## JuneS

Thank you for replying! I hope you meet your deadlines with ease. I subscribe to Knitter's and will look forward to your patterns. It's a terrific knitting magazine. One of the ladies did find a link to some narrative of a few nice and different baby vests, but as you can guess, the translation leaves a lot to be desired.



Erica Patberg said:


> Hello! I'm honored that you thought of me . And you must know me well, because it's exactly the sort of challenge that I really love to sink my teeth into.
> 
> That said, I'm under the gun with two (awesomely cool and really unique) patterns for Knitter's Magazine. Deadlines press, and I am racing the clock. If you haven't found a written pattern by April 18th (due date for my projects) I'd be happy to take it on.
> 
> All the best,
> Erica Patberg


----------



## irishamrock

Hi girls! Thanks for your lovely comments, this is the pattern of the little pink cardigan for the ones who were wondering and you will find the pattern attached. Enjoy


----------



## dawn1960

That's so nice of you! Thanks


----------



## satch

Please can you tell me is this the pattern for the little pink wrap over?


----------



## vershi

satch said:


> Please can you tell me is this the pattern for the little pink wrap over?


Yes it is.


----------



## RuthieB

I tried to run off a copy of pattern. All I got was the pattern with 0 s printed over the directions??? MMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Zraza

irishamrock said:


> Hi girls (and guys of course),
> I have seen this pic on the net but unable to locate a pattern for it, would be delighted if anybody out there knew where to find it.
> Thanks a million in advance for your precious help!
> Veronica


Love it, would like to buy the pattern please. Where did you see it, any clues would help. Thanks for posting.


----------



## vershi

Zraza said:


> Love it, would like to buy the pattern please. Where did you see it, any clues would help. Thanks for posting.


The pattern details are a few postings above yours.


----------



## Zraza

missmolly said:


> A friend of mine got the pattern from the internet and I have knitted this already
> :thumbup:


Missmolly, you are fast knitter, can we see the photo please?


----------



## dawn1960

Zraza said:


> Missmolly, you are fast knitter, can we see the photo please?


Pretty please!! :thumbup:


----------



## jenven

So far, so good. Thought I'd try it with some leftover wool and I' m pleased with the results so far :0)


----------



## missmolly

that's looking great :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Mine is all finished so I'll post the photo tomorrow ;-)


----------



## jmai5421

jenven said:


> So far, so good. Thought I'd try it with some leftover wool and I' m pleased with the results so far :0)


Looks great.


----------



## Noreen

jenven said:


> So far, so good. Thought I'd try it with some leftover wool and I' m pleased with the results so far :0)


Looking great - I tried to do the left front first - have frogged it twice now - am up to row 30 now - hopefully 3rd times a charm LOL


----------



## vermontmary

jenven it looks great so far!!! The edging is really pretty... I can't wait to see how the rest of it comes out!!!


----------



## jmai5421

vermontmary said:


> jenven it looks great so far!!! The edging is really pretty... I can't wait to see how the rest of it comes out!!!


Me too!


----------



## Zraza

missmolly said:


> A friend of mine got the pattern from the internet and I have knitted this already
> :thumbup:


Can you share the link where you got the pattern from please?
Thanks


----------



## Zraza

vershi said:


> How about doing this one that attycasner found too, would love to try it too.


Do you have the link for this pattern?


----------



## RuthieB

It's looking good! You are so fast!! It would take a month of Sundays for me to do that much!  Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Carolinesol

jenven said:


> So far, so good. Thought I'd try it with some leftover wool and I' m pleased with the results so far :0)


Well done you... I am stuck ! Can someone explain row 41. Where it's says repeat rows 31/38 and 39 no increase 40 6 times :-( thanks


----------



## dawn1960

jenven said:


> So far, so good. Thought I'd try it with some leftover wool and I' m pleased with the results so far :0)


Fabulous!


----------



## jenven

It means repeat rows 31 - 40 6 times but on row 39 do not do the increase of 3 just knit it. The 3 stitch increase is for the arm edge and should only be done once. So row 39 would read knit all stitches after the first row 39 has been done. Hope this helps x


----------



## Carolinesol

jenven said:


> It means repeat rows 31 - 40 6 times but on row 39 do not do the increase of 3 just knit it. The 3 stitch increase is for the arm edge and should only be done once. So row 39 would read knit all stitches after the first row 39 has been done. Hope this helps x


Thanks for the reply.. Will try again later! Thought I was an ok knitter, but could not get my head around that last night. Thanks again


----------



## vershi

Zraza said:


> Do you have the link for this pattern?


The pattern is all in turkish, Noreen did this translation for us, we need someone who speaks turkish.

From Noreen,
If you go to this website and scroll down you will see that exact pattern on the page

http://www.akillihayat.com/category/bebek-yelekleri-anlatimli

My google translator translated the instructions into this - maybe someone who understands turkish can help translate it better.

by MASALKIZ on MARCH 4, 2011 in BABY-CARDIGAN SWEATER VEST MODELS (NARRATIVE)

Lilac roses with baby girl vest model HOW?

Openwork knit baby vest purple flowering pattern of construction (narrated)
Openwork knit baby vest purple flowering pattern of construction (narrated)
PREPARATION:

We began our vest 71 to IL

Five rows Purl will ER.

THEN from the edge 6 STITCH Purl-TWO STITCH FLAT-swollen Us A dolayıp (increase) - 2 KNOT WITH örüyoruz-5C of the STITCH TWO KNOT WITH ÖRÜLÜY are - 1 STITCH is raised - A İLMEKÖRÜLÜP AGAIN is raised-ORDER SO WILL CONTINUE ...

FRONT SIDE comes TWENTY-THREE CITIES but JACKETS 1 SIDE Build a Six-row Purl - ELEVEN ROW STRAIGHT - six rows Purl-AFTER SIX ROW Purl - TWO STITCH FLAT - 1ART are - 1 KNOT KES - 5CI STITCH TWO STITCHES be warped (INCREASE) - İKİİL plain knitted a - EXAMPLE AJUR make eight - will NOTKNITTED After an additional three rows Purl - will NOTKNITTED KNOT ON - AN INCREASE - ONE STITCH will NOTKNITTED - AN INCREASE - DECEMBER THIS AUCTION WILL CONTINUE UNTIL THE KNOT the openings of thirty-nine.

FLAT KNITTING switching to, in SONUNA PARTICULARLY THE ORGANIZATION AJUR to the KONULUP finished with five rows Purl.

EASY TO GET TO HIS WILL DO THAT ... (=


----------



## jenven

This is not the same pattern I think


----------



## jenven

The pattern that everyone was after in the beginning is the pink one


----------



## vershi

jenven said:


> This is not the same pattern I think


No its the other one. Someone asked for that pattern, 
Oops just saw your other posting.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

They are both adorable. Both very dainty and feminine.


----------



## ckg1153

I can't find the pattern for this one, only the lilac with roses. Did I miss this one? Your work is beautiful. Are you using DK or baby yarn?


----------



## jenven

I am using Sirdar Snuggly double knit and 4 mm needles. It's too big for a baby though, more for a dainty 3/4 year old. May try it again using smaller needles. Look back over this link and you will find that irishamrock has posted a download.


----------



## Casey47

Some of you are so FAST! I don't think I'll ever be that good.


----------



## RuthieB

The lilac vest is pretty too. Got to get a pattern for that one too!LOL


----------



## RuthieB

I tried again to download the directions for the pink vest, but again only got lines with o s over the directions. Has any one else get this?????


----------



## Maryannee

I too love this pattern


----------



## jenven

Go back to page 12 of this topic, find Irishamrock and underneath her comments you will see a little (download) in blue. Touch that and you should get the pattern.


----------



## Zinzin

vershi said:


> How about doing this one that attycasner found too, would love to try it too.


Who is up for the challenge for writing up a pattern in English for KP members who are actually ga ga over this vest design? lilac roses with baby girl vest.

Hope we are not asking too much, when we already got the pattern for the dark pink one.

Glad to be a part of such talented group, so I get the benefit of their generosity. God bless you all.


----------



## bunnysbaby

Both are beautiful.


----------



## RuthieB

I tried the blue "download" twice & only got directions covered over with letters. Help???


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

RuthieB
Do you have Adobe reader on your computer? You need to have this to open pdf documents. Go here to download it. It is free.

http://www.awesomereaderapp.com/?meta=7KNy%2BdvP2k1yDK5CDXaJ%2BrcJ%2BdAJhd5C%2Bm0WedNyDK50IXDlfSDphXAmD3vpDZ0m%2BrcWDK4m7dAWVVAm7dREhKVuvmAWASDChTMm7dlChV81AzL0AZi4NjnmI3cWedtleX2JcmxWvm10hXtt7XxjIHxFcrVWvm1uhXtw%2Br5jDK1l%2BExWvmN0hXt07XvEDXxWvmF0hXtpDCNJ%2BExl%2BEi6xH1YIKDTDK5y7dg6VH0mDXPwcj1Y7KNlIKxWvm5whXtPDHsJcdl0IKWufSDC2j1YDrVdIKNlfS7m7K2pDZ1fNTA1OZCFATcwAZn%3D&gclid=CNKx_6WbtL0CFeZDMgodEi8AKQ


----------



## Carolinesol

Hi all. I have the pink pattern which I have started  I am a bit confused about the lilac one is that pattern on here as well ? If so can someone please tell me where ? Thank you x


----------



## Typsknits

That is so pretty and very feminine love it! Bye the way how much yarn did you use?


----------



## Sewvirgo

RuthieB said:


> I tried the blue "download" twice & only got directions covered over with letters. Help???


I copied and pasted onto a Word document Ruthie. The pattern was written out a few posts before the download version.


----------



## Deanne

You were able to knit it (from your post today) so where did you find the pattern. Just a few clues so we can find it too would be appreciated.


----------



## Carolinesol

Deanne said:


> You were able to knit it (from your post today) so where did you find the pattern. Just a few clues so we can find it too would be appreciated.


It's on here on page 12 I think it is


----------



## Bernadettebunty

Noreen said:


> If you go to this website and scroll down you will see that exact pattern on the page
> 
> http://www.akillihayat.com/category/bebek-yelekleri-anlatimli
> 
> My google translator translated the instructions into this - maybe someone who understands turkish can help translate it better.
> 
> I have emailed the link to my Turkish daughter in law in the hope that she can help. Google and Bing leave a lot to be desired when it comes to translations


----------



## vermontmary

Even for people fluent in two languages, translating technical knitting terms is extremely tricky... Just look at our confusion with differences between British and American pattern writing! A digital bot translator would have to be"taught" how each term is understood!!


----------



## Zinzin

Bernadettebunty said:


> Noreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to this website and scroll down you will see that exact pattern on the page
> 
> http://www.akillihayat.com/category/bebek-yelekleri-anlatimli
> 
> My google translator translated the instructions into this - maybe someone who understands turkish can help translate it better.
> 
> I have emailed the link to my Turkish daughter in law in the hope that she can help. Google and Bing leave a lot to be desired when it comes to translations
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for the lilac outfit?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bernadettebunty

Yes for the lilac outfit


----------



## elaine_1

Oh zinzin, please can I have a copy if your Din L translates for you. I would soooo love that pattern.


Zinzin said:


> Is this for the lilac outfit?


----------



## salsalady

would also love the pattern for the purple vest thank you Lorene


----------



## Carolinesol

salsalady said:


> would also love the pattern for the purple vest thank you Lorene


Can I also ask fora copy of pattern pls if your DL can translate it for us .. Thank you very much


----------



## maggie45

There really are some gorgeous patterns on that site


----------



## KnittingNut

I agree - the patterns on this site are gorgeous.


----------



## vermontmary

Once again, for those who missed the "download" button on page 12, here it is: http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/3/26/1395829579538-pink_little_girl_cardigan_pattern.pdf


----------



## barbara55

Looking good so far can't wait to see the finished items. There are some nice items on that site, we could do with our own resident Turk.


----------



## jenven

Row 37 on the back should read yo knit 7 not knit 6!


----------



## MzKnitCro

The Miss Gracie Back?



jenven said:


> Row 37 on the back should read yo knit 7 not knit 6!


----------



## jenven

Yes the miss Gracie back


----------



## jenven

There seems to be another error on the back of the pink top. After I had repeated the patterns 6 times that is 7 in all I had 113 stitches and not 105. This has affected the lace pattern at the bottom but not sorted that one yet. Has anyone else had this problem or did I do some thing wrong?
After the first increase you have 65 stitches, each repeat adds 8 stitches. 
6 x 8 = 48. Add this to the original 65 and this makes 113.


----------



## lorrclair

Have we found the pattern for the lilac one? That is so lovely. I've copied the pink one down, but now for the Lilac. Anyone found it in English?


----------



## grannysk

jenven said:


> There seems to be another error on the back of the pink top. After I had repeated the patterns 6 times that is 7 in all I had 113 stitches and not 105. This has affected the lace pattern at the bottom but not sorted that one yet. Has anyone else had this problem or did I do some thing wrong?
> After the first increase you have 65 stitches, each repeat adds 8 stitches.
> 6 x 8 = 48. Add this to the original 65 and this makes 113.


When I read the pattern I see only 6 repeats which would give you 8 less sts = 105. Am I right?


----------



## Isuel

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bernadettebunty

What ply yarn and size needles is everyone using - and how much yarn should I allow for the pink top? Please and Thank you


----------



## hogeybear

Hi everyone, I too am getting confused and frustrated not being able to find the pattern for the lilac one. If someone can find it please could I have a copy also. I have downloaded the pink one and am very grateful. Both these tops are simply stunning.


----------



## juerobinson433

they are all beautiful need someone to translate for us


----------



## juerobinson433

Some of it in english some not, the site at the top has translate to english but not all


----------



## RuthieB

I'll have to have my youngest daughter to help me get it pasted on a site. Computers & I don't do well together!! LOL


----------



## Jeanie L

irishamrock said:


> Hi girls! Thanks for your lovely comments, this is the pattern of the little pink cardigan for the ones who were wondering and you will find the pattern attached. Enjoy


Thank you so much for getting the pattern for all of us...Jeanie


----------



## grd3

Here's my first one, not happy with my tension on the knit rows, working at getting knit and purl rows even


----------



## jjaffas

Looks amazing. Great job. I didn't realize the back was so cute as well.


----------



## jenven

6 repeats means six times more and if you count the patterns on it there are 7 in total.


----------



## dawn1960

jjaffas said:


> Looks amazing. Great job. I didn't realize the back was so cute as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jenven

GRd3 which pattern were you following. Your straps look wider than mine. Did you start with cast on15 and then it was knit 5 purl 5 knit 5?


----------



## grd3

I used the pattern off the Facebook event, she doesn't have the back done yet so I winged it.
I used Willow yarns -daily dk weight and size 4mm needles.

It measures 12 inches across the top, I added 14 stitches for the neck in the back piece. It is 15 inches in length, top to bottom. 

I'm making a smaller one now, different yarn, so will see how it sizes compared to this one.


----------



## grd3

should add, it took a little over 1 ball to make, 284 yards in the ball, needed enough more for about 2/3 of the back


----------



## Noreen

grd3 said:


> I used the pattern off the Facebook event, she doesn't have the back done yet so I winged it.
> I used Willow yarns -daily dk weight and size 4mm needles.
> 
> what facebook event?


----------



## Ngaire

Beautiful from both sides


----------



## jenven

I was going to ask what Facebook event too!!!


----------



## boss

yes me too what is it. ps love the cardigan. want to knit an adult version too


----------



## KnittingLinda

There's a Facebook group called Ice Yarns Knitters and Crocheters. You have to click "Join" and wait to be accepted. It took a couple of hours for me to be accepted into the group. The pattern for the pink sweater is there along with some discussion about it.


----------



## Bernadettebunty

KnittingLinda said:


> There's a Facebook group called Ice Yarns Knitters and Crocheters. You have to click "Join" and wait to be accepted. It took a couple of hours for me to be accepted into the group. The pattern for the pink sweater is there along with some discussion about it.


 I wonder if the pattern for the purple top will be there?? 
I'm having a bit of bother translating it from the blog - she hasn't written the pattern very well (if at all). There is a great chunk missing from the back instructions before she starts talking about casting on for the front. 
Plodding on - will update you of any progress - I just wish I was a more competent knitter and could work it out by eye!


----------



## RuthieB

I am simply Amazed what you guys can do!!! Such a great job!!!


----------



## grannysk

Bernadettebunty said:


> I wonder if the pattern for the purple top will be there??
> I'm having a bit of bother translating it from the blog - she hasn't written the pattern very well (if at all). There is a great chunk missing from the back instructions before she starts talking about casting on for the front.
> Plodding on - will update you of any progress - I just wish I was a more competent knitter and could work it out by eye!


I haven't seen it there


----------



## MzKnitCro

That's amazing!!! Great Job!



grd3 said:


> Here's my first one, not happy with my tension on the knit rows, working at getting knit and purl rows even


----------



## jenven

Think I'll stick to shop bought patterns in the future. The jury's still out on this one. Finished the knitting but if I move things round to look like the original picture the neck looks out of line!!!!' :0(.


----------



## jenven

Finished it apart from sewing in ends and sewing on buttons but not really happy with the end product. Used DK wool and 4mm needles and it will probably fit a 5/6 year old. It's the first time for a long time that I've finished something and been disappointed with it :0(


----------



## leoanne

It's lovely.


----------



## jenven

Wish I thought so :0(


----------



## MzKnitCro

I think you did a Great Job! It's Beautiful!



jenven said:


> Finished it apart from sewing in ends and sewing on buttons but not really happy with the end product. Used DK wool and 4mm needles and it will probably fit a 5/6 year old. It's the first time for a long time that I've finished something and been disappointed with it :0(


----------



## missmolly

jenven said:


> Finished it apart from sewing in ends and sewing on buttons but not really happy with the end product. Used DK wool and 4mm needles and it will probably fit a 5/6 year old. It's the first time for a long time that I've finished something and been disappointed with it :0(


That's lovely Jen ~ what don't you like about it?
It is the same as mine ;-)


----------



## kreweel

So, is there any word on the lavender vest pattern?
Thanks


----------



## jenven

Not sure about the positioning of the buttons Miss Molly. Can you show me a photo where you placed the buttons please x


----------



## JuneS

jenven said:


> Finished it apart from sewing in ends and sewing on buttons but not really happy with the end product. Used DK wool and 4mm needles and it will probably fit a 5/6 year old. It's the first time for a long time that I've finished something and been disappointed with it :0(


I have no idea why you are disappointed in your vest. I think it looks beautiful. If it is larger than you wanted, you can do over with a finer yarn and smaller needles. I'm sure there is a 5 year old out there that would absolutely love to wear it.

Your work is lovely and considering how the ladies had to come up with the pattern with difficult language and no list for the materials and needles I think you have a success there.


----------



## missmolly

I hope this helps you :-D


----------



## jenven

Thank you Miss Molly, you are a star x


----------



## missmolly

You're welcome :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadettebunty

There is sort of good news and also bad news about the purple vest!! 
The good news is that my daughter in law translated the Turkish into English and tried to make sense of it. It isn't a pattern as such but a description of what she did.
 The bad news is that after spending the afternoon at my DIL's with graph paper, coloured pens, needles and yarn we still cannot make head or tail of the purple top!! 
It starts off with cast on 71 stitches and knit 10 rows as garter stitch then goes on to say keeping 6 stitches either side in garter stitch, followed by k2, yo, k2tog, k1, yo, k2tog, k2. Keep every 5th stitch k2tog.
Then it says to cast on 23 stitches, knit 6 rows garter stitch and keeping 6 stitches either side as garter stitch border (we worked out that is the top part of the front). We used graph paper and knitted yarn to work out where the holes occur on that part of the garment. The last part of the translation was rambling on about increases but we couldn't see where or how that pertained to - possibly the pleat in the front chest. The number of stitches didn't work out either - don't know where the 71 stitches was for?? Working out on graph paper the front bottom would be 53 stitches either side so the back would be double that?? SO SORRY from BOTH OF US  We just couldn't make any sense of it! DIL has queried on the blog where the top is to ask the blogger where she got the pattern from and if we could please either have a copy or a link or lead to it. Sorry we couldn't do more - maybe one of the clever ladies on here could make sense of it by looking at the picture and working it out from there. While we could make a stab at that ourselves working out the stitch number and lacy holes on graph paper we have no idea how to do the pleat or flower which actually is the feature of the garment nor can we make out the crochet edging which joins it together at the side seams and goes around the front edge to make a fastening.


----------



## fruway

Miss Molly and jenven, these are both beautiful. If you do make a smaller size please share the details of what you did...wt. of yarn, needle size, yardage or even maybe less stitches. I'd like to make a smaller size, but being a very young knitter (I'm not talking about my age either) I don't think I'm equipped to figure it out. I've been writing notes and drawing pictures all over the pattern. Thank you for sharing your pictures and details of this pattern to help everyone else!


----------



## JuneS

Bernadettebunty said:


> There is sort of good news and also bad news about the purple vest!!
> The good news is that my daughter in law translated the Turkish into English and tried to make sense of it. It isn't a pattern as such but a description of what she did.
> The bad news is that after spending the afternoon at my DIL's with graph paper, coloured pens, needles and yarn we still cannot make head or tail of the purple top!!
> It starts off with cast on 71 stitches and knit 10 rows as garter stitch then goes on to say keeping 6 stitches either side in garter stitch, followed by k2, yo, k2tog, k1, yo, k2tog, k2. Keep every 5th stitch k2tog.
> Then it says to cast on 23 stitches, knit 6 rows garter stitch and keeping 6 stitches either side as garter stitch border (we worked out that is the top part of the front). We used graph paper and knitted yarn to work out where the holes occur on that part of the garment. The last part of the translation was rambling on about increases but we couldn't see where or how that pertained to - possibly the pleat in the front chest. The number of stitches didn't work out either - don't know where the 71 stitches was for?? Working out on graph paper the front bottom would be 53 stitches either side so the back would be double that?? SO SORRY from BOTH OF US  We just couldn't make any sense of it! DIL has queried on the blog where the top is to ask the blogger where she got the pattern from and if we could please either have a copy or a link or lead to it. Sorry we couldn't do more - maybe one of the clever ladies on here could make sense of it by looking at the picture and working it out from there. While we could make a stab at that ourselves working out the stitch number and lacy holes on graph paper we have no idea how to do the pleat or flower which actually is the feature of the garment nor can we make out the crochet edging which joins it together at the side seams and goes around the front edge to make a fastening.


I might have some good news about the little purple vest. I splurged and bought the made up one off of Etsy and am waiting for it to arrive. I'm not good at looking at knitting and writing a pattern so I am willing to loan it to someone who will write the pattern and share here. I also have another one similar to the first pattern if someone would like to write a pattern for it also could work for a boy.

Bernadette or anyone interested in writing the pattern? Please PM me so we can make arrangements. I know there are a bunch of us chomping at the bit to have a pattern for this one too. The details on both are so different from anything else I've seen. Wish I was good at designing such things.


----------



## dannyjack

I love the vest! I also love the yellow color of the yarn!


----------



## dawn1960

Jenven and Missmolly you are both very accomplished and should be proud of what you have produced!!! Well done indeed! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bunnysbaby

It is beautiful Jenven. :thumbup:


----------



## bunnysbaby

JuneS said:


> I might have some good news about the little purple vest. I splurged and bought the made up one off of Etsy and am waiting for it to arrive. I'm not good at looking at knitting and writing a pattern so I am willing to loan it to someone who will write the pattern and share here. I also have another one similar to the first pattern if someone would like to write a pattern for it also could work for a boy.
> 
> Bernadette or anyone interested in writing the pattern? Please PM me so we can make arrangements. I know there are a bunch of us chomping at the bit to have a pattern for this one too. The details on both are so different from anything else I've seen. Wish I was good at designing such things.


Your willingness to share the pattern if someone can figure it out is extremely kind.


----------



## Zinzin

JuneS said:


> I might have some good news about the little purple vest. I splurged and bought the made up one off of Etsy and am waiting for it to arrive. I'm not good at looking at knitting and writing a pattern so I am willing to loan it to someone who will write the pattern and share here. I also have another one similar to the first pattern if someone would like to write a pattern for it also could work for a boy.
> 
> Bernadette or anyone interested in writing the pattern? Please PM me so we can make arrangements. I know there are a bunch of us chomping at the bit to have a pattern for this one too. The details on both are so different from anything else I've seen. Wish I was good at designing such things.


Wow, you splurged and bought the made up one off of Etsy and are waiting for it to arrive. That is very sweet and generous of you. Now Irishamrock, MissMolly and any other talented KPers may be able to come up with a pattern for us for the lilac dress.


----------



## dannyjack

excellent job!


----------



## grd3

this is the link for the event on Facebook, anyone can join:

https://www.facebook.com/events/304432476371993/?ref_notif_type=like&source=1


----------



## tvarnas

http://www.facebook.com/events/304432476371993/?ref_notif_type=like&source=1

I think this should work.

EDIT:
Link doesn't work. Maybe someone else would add the right one.


----------



## grd3

Thanks for correcting the link, forgot to take the 's' out


----------



## Rusbec1

Did we get the pattern for the whole sweater yet?


----------



## elaine_1

I have just started the back of the pink vest. need help from those who have finished theirs.. It says pick up 15 stitches from one of the fronts, cast on 13 st then pick up 5 st from other side..can any one tell me if you pick the stitches up with right side facing me or the wrong side facing.


----------



## jenven

That should read 15 from one side, cast on 13 then pick up 15 from the other side. I picked up the stitches with the wrong side facing me so the pattern would turn out right


----------



## juerobinson433

looks really nice


----------



## juerobinson433

I am going to try with a 4ply and 11 needles once I finish my Pippy set


----------



## Noreen

Someone wrote earlier that the edging on the lilac vest was crocheted - it is hard to tell from the picture but it looks to me like they did a sc ch1 or 2 sc in the same stitch, then skipped a stitch - on the sides it reminds me of the flat braid join but actually looks like they did the sc ch1 or 2 sc in the same stitch skip a stitch sc ch1 or 2 sc in the same stitch then across to the other side and worked back and forth to join the bottom part hope this makes some sense LOL


----------



## Beebee

Help - when I go onto this website, I get my own events page and not this darling cardigan. Can you help me further? Thank you so much


----------



## Lise Paauw

JuneS said:


> I might have some good news about the little purple vest. I splurged and bought the made up one off of Etsy and am waiting for it to arrive. I'm not good at looking at knitting and writing a pattern so I am willing to loan it to someone who will write the pattern and share here. I also have another one similar to the first pattern if someone would like to write a pattern for it also could work for a boy.
> 
> Bernadette or anyone interested in writing the pattern? Please PM me so we can make arrangements. I know there are a bunch of us chomping at the bit to have a pattern for this one too. The details on both are so different from anything else I've seen. Wish I was good at designing such things.


 I would also love to have this pattern of the purple sweater tks


----------



## Carolinesol

JuneS said:


> I might have some good news about the little purple vest. I splurged and bought the made up one off of Etsy and am waiting for it to arrive. I'm not good at looking at knitting and writing a pattern so I am willing to loan it to someone who will write the pattern and share here. I also have another one similar to the first pattern if someone would like to write a pattern for it also could work for a boy.
> 
> Bernadette or anyone interested in writing the pattern? Please PM me so we can make arrangements. I know there are a bunch of us chomping at the bit to have a pattern for this one too. The details on both are so different from anything else I've seen. Wish I was good at designing such things.


That is so very kind of you. I wish I was able to write the pattern but alas not that talented. I look forward to seeing pattern


----------



## RuthieB

Thank you everyone who helped with this task!


----------



## CalmHeart

Lise Paauw said:


> I would also love to have this pattern of the purple sweater tks


Pink or Yellow top
lildong wrote the pattern out. She did a fabulous job.
You can find it under:
Home
Submitted how-tos
Gracie girls top on Mar 29

Purple sweater 
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/13366

Lilac vest has been purchased by JuneS & she hopes someone can figure it out.


----------



## cmbul

CalmHeart said:


> Pink or Yellow top
> lildong wrote the pattern out. She did a fabulous job.
> You can find it under:
> Home
> Submitted how-tos
> Gracie girls top on Mar 29
> 
> Purple sweater
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/13366
> 
> Lilac vest has been purchased by JuneS & she hopes someone can figure it out.


I don't see it


----------



## missmolly

CalmHeart said:


> Pink or Yellow top
> lildong wrote the pattern out. She did a fabulous job.
> You can find it under:
> Home
> Submitted how-tos
> Gracie girls top on Mar 29
> 
> Purple sweater
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/13366
> 
> Lilac vest has been purchased by JuneS & she hopes someone can figure it out.


Hi lildong didn't write the pattern out a lady in Australia called Pam worked it out for us :wink: lol.
This pattern has just been posted on all the knitting sites ;-)
I am going to try to work out the lilac pattern. Will let you know how I get on :thumbup:


----------



## Carolinesol

missmolly said:


> Hi lildong didn't write the pattern out a lady in Australia called Pam worked it out for us :wink: lol.
> This pattern has just been posted on all the knitting sites ;-)
> I am going to try to work out the lilac pattern. Will let you know how I get on :thumbup:


Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## kreweel

Oh for sure missmolly will figure it out, she is a fantastic knitter.


----------



## missmolly

kreweel said:


> Oh for sure missmolly will figure it out, she is a fantastic knitter.


Thanks for the vote of confidence Kreweel but I'm going to TRY to figure it out :wink:
I think I'll be asking for some help from my friend also lol


----------



## JuneS

missmolly said:


> Hi lildong didn't write the pattern out a lady in Australia called Pam worked it out for us :wink: lol.
> This pattern has just been posted on all the knitting sites ;-)
> I am going to try to work out the lilac pattern. Will let you know how I get on :thumbup:


Miss Molly, I purchased a finished vest made up like the purple pattern. I can loan it to you so it would be easier to draft a pattern for it. Ordered from Ebay and should be getting it this week. You can PM me if interested.


----------



## jenven

I get the same so have given up on it!


----------



## missmolly

JuneS said:


> Miss Molly, I purchased a finished vest made up like the purple pattern. I can loan it to you so it would be easier to draft a pattern for it. Ordered from Ebay and should be getting it this week. You can PM me if interested.


Hi June that is so kind of you to offer to loan me the top.
Let me see if I can work anything out first and if it gets to be a problem I will take you up on your kind offer. I don't mind paying to have it sent here
Tracy :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly

jenven said:


> I get the same so have given up on it!


Jenven I don't understand this. I thought you were ok with your top now after seeing where the buttons went. I've read back and can't find what's happened for you to give up xx


----------



## jenven

Oh no Miss Molly, not given up on that one. Not sewn the buttons on yet as I have been to the seaside for the day (Wells next the Sea, Norfolk) gave up on trying to get the Facebook link for the purple one. Thank you so much for helping me out with the button problem x


----------



## missmolly

:lol: :lol: :lol: I thought it was strange for you to have a change of heart lol
I have just finished Gracie # 2.

That link didn't work for a few of us. I'm going to TRY to copy the purple one.....watch this space :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sounds like you've had a great day out. The weather has been lovely here too today 
Tracy xx


----------



## finntwin

I can not see the pattern site on here.
https://www.facebook.com/events/304432476371993/?ref_notif_type=like&source=1
what am I doing wrong?


----------



## finntwin

That is lovely...I hope I can find time to do this...


----------



## finntwin

I still can't get on the facebook event...don't know what I am doing wrong..can someone put the link on here for me to click on...thanks...


----------



## kippyfure

I am so amazed at this little top.


----------



## JuneS

missmolly said:


> Hi June that is so kind of you to offer to loan me the top.
> Let me see if I can work anything out first and if it gets to be a problem I will take you up on your kind offer. I don't mind paying to have it sent here
> Tracy :thumbup:


I would not mind footing the postage myself if you are doing the patterning work. How about this. What if I would take close up pictures of areas that you have difficulty with like where the fronts pleat under the flower, so you can see the stitches better? I'll let you know when the garment arrives.

I'm impressed with your ability to look at a picture and be able to count stitches and duplicate. I can do that with crochet but not with knitting. I plan on making up several of these little vests with booties to match to donate to the gift shop at the hospital where I work. The auxiliary runs the gift shop and donates the profits to our cancer treatment department at the end of the year.


----------



## littletreasure

JuneS and MissMolly are my KP heroes if between them they can come up with the pattern we're all desperate for !


----------



## missmolly

JuneS said:


> I would not mind footing the postage myself if you are doing the patterning work. How about this. What if I would take close up pictures of areas that you have difficulty with like where the fronts pleat under the flower, so you can see the stitches better? I'll let you know when the garment arrives.
> 
> I'm impressed with your ability to look at a picture and be able to count stitches and duplicate. I can do that with crochet but not with knitting. I plan on making up several of these little vests with booties to match to donate to the gift shop at the hospital where I work. The auxiliary runs the gift shop and donates the profits to our cancer treatment department at the end of the year.


Hi June ~ I've never done this before .....looked at a garment and tried to copy it ;-)
I will see how I get on up to the decrease and if needed I will ask you to take pics of any places I'm having problems with.
I'm sure between us we should be able to come up with something like the original haha xx


----------



## grannysk

missmolly said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Kreweel but I'm going to TRY to figure it out :wink:
> I think I'll be asking for some help from my friend also lol


I don't know if this will help you but I found the same vest with some modifications - no pleating which may help you see how it is constructed. I will post both vests - hope it is helpful


----------



## missmolly

Thanks for that Grannysk ~ I have both of those pics bookmarked lol
I will try my best to replicate it


----------



## cleantea

I would like the pattern also if anyone can work it out.


----------



## KnittingLinda

finntwin said:


> I still can't get on the facebook event...don't know what I am doing wrong..can someone put the link on here for me to click on...thanks...


Go to your own Facebook page. In the Search for people etc. box, type in "Ice Yarns Knitters and Crocheters". That will take you to the group page. Find the box that says "Join group" and click on it. In a fairly short time you will get a message saying you have been accepted by the group. I waited a couple of hours yesterday to be accepted.

Good luck.


----------



## edmondp

KnittingLinda said:


> Go to your own Facebook page. In the Search for people etc. box, type in "Ice Yarns Knitters and Crocheters". That will take you to the group page. Find the box that says "Join group" and click on it. In a fairly short time you will get a message saying you have been accepted by the group. I waited a couple of hours yesterday to be accepted.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks.


----------



## Typsknits

Have started the Gracie top and it seems to be going okay although I had to frog it back a few times cant wait for the pattern for the other top. Miss Molly you are a true star to be working out the pattern to share.


----------



## missmolly

Typsknits said:


> Have started the Gracie top and it seems to be going okay although I had to frog it back a few times cant wait for the pattern for the other top. Miss Molly you are a true star to be working out the pattern to share.


We don't know what it will turn out like yet ;-) 
Fingers crossed it will resemble the lilac top xx


----------



## Bernadettebunty

Missmolly - the local Aldi store was selling off yarn cheaply I bought a pack of 3 x 50g peach DK with a sparkle running through it. Will 150g be enough to make the Gracie top? Thanks in anticipation. BTW myself and DIL tried to translate the Turkish blog re the purple top to no avail it was a garbled description and the figures quoted didn't add up. I would have tried to work out how it was done but my skills don't run to the pleat in the front. I will be interested to see if you can work it out. Best Wishes


----------



## Gramma LaDow

OK, I have to ask, what is a gracie top?


----------



## grannysk

Gramma LaDow said:


> OK, I have to ask, what is a gracie top?


It is the original topic on this thread. The picture is on page 1.


----------



## beaz

irishamrock said:


> Hi girls (and guys of course),
> I have seen this pic on the net but unable to locate a pattern for it, would be delighted if anybody out there knew where to find it.
> Thanks a million in advance for your precious help!
> Veronica


I knew I saw it somewhere, it was here just the other day, here is the link with the full pattern:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-1.html


----------



## missmolly

Hi Bernadettebunty I used approx 120g on my Gracie. The Aldi yarn with the sparkle is lovely ~ I made a pair of baby shoes with it. I look forward to seeing your photo :thumbup:


----------



## vershi

I too am trying to work this pattern out, but I bet Missmolly will get there first :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bernadettebunty

missmolly said:


> Hi Bernadettebunty I used approx 120g on my Gracie. The Aldi yarn with the sparkle is lovely ~ I made a pair of baby shoes with it. I look forward to seeing your photo :thumbup:


Thank you Missmolly - will post a pic when finished


----------



## jenven

Well it's done but still not sure about it!!! Had to do a bit of stitching here and there to get it to sit right. I won't be making another one!!!


----------



## Carolinesol

jenven said:


> Well it's done but still not sure about it!!! Had to do a bit of stitching here and there to get it to sit right. I won't be making another one!!!


It looks lovely. I have started one but not finished yet.


----------



## missmolly

That looks beautiful ~ and the adorable model looks like she agrees :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Isuel

Great job on lovely model.


----------



## kiwifrau

missmolly said:


> That looks beautiful ~ and the adorable model looks like she agrees :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have to agree, model is so cute and so proud of her new vest.
Great job!


----------



## elaine_1

Looks lovely, I also had to do a bit of stitching, maybe that's why they are all unique


----------



## elaine_1

Miss molly, I would sure like a copy of the purple vest if you manage to work it out .x elaine


missmolly said:


> Hi lildong didn't write the pattern out a lady in Australia called Pam worked it out for us :wink: lol.
> This pattern has just been posted on all the knitting sites ;-)
> I am going to try to work out the lilac pattern. Will let you know how I get on :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen

jenven said:


> Well it's done but still not sure about it!!! Had to do a bit of stitching here and there to get it to sit right. I won't be making another one!!!


It sure looks great and your model is cute as a button


----------



## kippyfure

so amazing and it looks so cute!!


----------



## Bernadettebunty

Jenven it is lovely and your model is so sweet in it. I just hope mine turns out as well


----------



## missmolly

elaine_1 said:


> Miss molly, I would sure like a copy of the purple vest if you manage to work it out .x elaine


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grannysk

Bernadettebunty said:


> Jenven it is lovely and your model is so sweet in it. I just hope mine turns out as well


I agree

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jjaffas

jenven said:


> Well it's done but still not sure about it!!! Had to do a bit of stitching here and there to get it to sit right. I won't be making another one!!!


You might be unsure about it, but it looks fantastic! I will just HAVE to knit one now. Your model is gorgeous too!


----------



## jenven

Her mummy thought she looked good in it too :0)


----------



## mum of 11

would love a pattern for this if possible,just had grandchild 41 and 42 due anyday,


----------



## jjaffas

mum of 11 said:


> would love a pattern for this if possible,just had grandchild 41 and 42 due anyday,


Back on page 12 of this post, mum of 11.


----------



## Zinzin

jenven said:


> Well it's done but still not sure about it!!! Had to do a bit of stitching here and there to get it to sit right. I won't be making another one!!!


I had wished to see this on a little girl and it came true when I saw this. She looks so adorable with the vest, she looks so happy.

Well done.


----------



## juerobinson433

yoiu did a great job it looks lovely on your model


----------



## fruway

Yes, this was soooo helpful seeing it on a child, and she's a cutie too!


----------



## Bernadettebunty

HELP!! On left front, row 39 it says increase 3 into first stitch - How do I do this please?


----------



## jenven

Knit into front, knit into back,knit into front, knit into back of the first stitch. At least that is what I did.


----------



## missmolly

I just did the usual method to cast on stitches ( cable cast on ) ;-)

I didn't get much chance to write much of the new pattern ......working all day yesterday.
I've done half of the front lol


----------



## Bernadettebunty

Thank you jenven and missmolly  - I tried the kfbfb into the first stitch pulled it out and went with the cable cast-on as it looked better that way - thanks again - onward and upward. I don't follow written patterns very well  This is a challenge - the next challenge will be to find a little girl to wear it - I only have grandsons the girls are all grown up!


----------



## vershi

I have made a start on trying to work out the lilac vest, what do you think.. I think the gathering is too bulky. I have used 3ply as I had some that was too thick for 3ply and yet not 4ply.


----------



## Carolinesol

vershi said:


> I have made a start on trying to work out the lilac vest, what do you think.. I think the gathering is too bulky. I have used 3ply as I had some that was too thick for 3ply and yet not 4ply.


I think it looks fine.. The other lilac one had some kind of flower there, so maybe it would hold it down a bit, if you think it needs it. I think it looks great. I can't see how the Gracie one I am doing at the moment is going to look like the others posted on here !!!


----------



## vershi

Carolinesol said:


> I think it looks fine.. The other lilac one had some kind of flower there, so maybe it would hold it down a bit, if you think it needs it. I think it looks great. I can't see how the Gracie one I am doing at the moment is going to look like the others posted on here !!!


Thank you, I would put a flower there as I think it finishes it off.


----------



## Bernadettebunty

Carolinesol said:


> I can't see how the Gracie one I am doing at the moment is going to look like the others posted on here !!!


I posted a HELP request for line 39 increase which I have done and also line 40 - it then says to repeat rows 31 / 38 and 39 /40 - well I have tried this and it isn't coming out right - I have adjusted the border so that one side is k5 and the other k8 but the holes aren't where the holes on the finished garments are. Mine looks nothing like the finished garments! I have frogged several times and am back to row 40 again.


----------



## Carolinesol

Bernadettebunty said:


> I posted a HELP request for line 39 increase which I have done and also line 40 - it then says to repeat rows 31 / 38 and 39 /40 - well I have tried this and it isn't coming out right - I have adjusted the border so that one side is k5 and the other k8 but the holes aren't where the holes on the finished garments are. Mine looks nothing like the finished garments! I have frogged several times and am back to row 40 again.


Glad I am not the only one having problems. Sorry if that sounds mean..
Is it the side or back you are having problems with ?
On the big front I had 5 sts on the border and 8 sts on the under arm side.. As you are increasing you add the extra sts into the ss. I just made sure I kept the centre stitch of the pattern correct. Not sure if this will help you as not very good at explaining sorry :-(
Ps I love Newcastle when I was up there a couple of years ago


----------



## Bernadettebunty

Thanks Carolinesol - I thought it was just me  I don't follow written patterns well and charts not at all! It is the Left front that is causing the problems with me - I think I have it sussed thanks to pocket calculator and graph paper - I was miscounting up to the centre stitch - I have written the first set of 6 repeats out in longhand and will do the same for subsequent repeats. I'm sure with patience it will work out OK. Nothing lost if it doesn't as the 3 x 50g balls of yarn from Aldi only cost me £1.49  Good luck with your's. BTW Newcastle isn't very pleasant at the moment - Last Thursday we had torrential rain, flash-flooded road outside then thunder and lightning rolling back and forth then hailstones the size of decent pearls - ALL within and hour! Now we have rain, mizzle, fog and very cold and damp for the old bones.


----------



## Carolinesol

Bernadettebunty said:


> Thanks Carolinesol - I thought it was just me  I don't follow written patterns well and charts not at all! It is the Left front that is causing the problems with me - I think I have it sussed thanks to pocket calculator and graph paper - I was miscounting up to the centre stitch - I have written the first set of 6 repeats out in longhand and will do the same for subsequent repeats. I'm sure with patience it will work out OK. Nothing lost if it doesn't as the 3 x 50g balls of yarn from Aldi only cost me £1.49  Good luck with your's. BTW Newcastle isn't very pleasant at the moment - Last Thursday we had torrential rain, flash-flooded road outside then thunder and lightning rolling back and forth then hailstones the size of decent pearls - ALL within and hour! Now we have rain, mizzle, fog and very cold and damp for the old bones.


Glad you have it sussed! Mine does not look like others on here , my long side hangs down way below the short side... Not sure what I have done wrong, but never mind.

Sorry to tell you it's brilliant sunshine here just like a summers day, we even had our lunch outside :-D mind you we have had some terrible weather x


----------



## CherylErasmus

irishamrock said:


> Hi girls (and guys of course),
> I have seen this pic on the net but unable to locate a pattern for it, would be delighted if anybody out there knew where to find it.
> Thanks a million in advance for your precious help!
> Veronica


Found it the pattern
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-1.html

Ooooops  looks like you guys have found it and tried the top too. Still think it is beautiful


----------



## MzKnitCro

Check with MissMolly, jenuyne or jenven, or grd3 they have made it.



Bernadettebunty said:


> Thanks Carolinesol - I thought it was just me  I don't follow written patterns well and charts not at all! It is the Left front that is causing the problems with me - I think I have it sussed thanks to pocket calculator and graph paper - I was miscounting up to the centre stitch - I have written the first set of 6 repeats out in longhand and will do the same for subsequent repeats. I'm sure with patience it will work out OK. Nothing lost if it doesn't as the 3 x 50g balls of yarn from Aldi only cost me £1.49  Good luck with your's. BTW Newcastle isn't very pleasant at the moment - Last Thursday we had torrential rain, flash-flooded road outside then thunder and lightning rolling back and forth then hailstones the size of decent pearls - ALL within and hour! Now we have rain, mizzle, fog and very cold and damp for the old bones.


----------



## missmolly

There are some helpful notes on this link for the pattern :thumbup:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-4.html


----------



## missmolly

Carolinesol said:


> Glad you have it sussed! Mine does not look like others on here , my long side hangs down way below the short side... Not sure what I have done wrong, but never mind.


Hi Carolinsol the right side hangs way below the left side.....it's only buttoning it up that pulls the side up.
Here's what mine looks like unbuttoned 
I bet yours looks just like it......you've done nothing wrong!


----------



## kippyfure

it[s making me crazy!! I want to start one but I will not allow myself to until I finish the sweater I am making for myself right now!! I am taking copious downloads!!


----------



## ckg1153

Thanks for working on this pattern. I think it looks great. Wish I could improvise! I'm referring to the lilac pattern.


----------



## jenven

For those working on the original pink top and having problems with the repeats of rows 31-40 will this help?


----------



## cabbagehome

StellasKnits said:


> So cute!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carolinesol

missmolly said:


> Hi Carolinsol the right side hangs way below the left side.....it's only buttoning it up that pulls the side up.
> Here's what mine looks like unbuttoned
> I bet yours looks just like it......you've done nothing wrong!


Hi. Just finished now need to sew on buttons. Mine does look like yours but can't see how the buttons will make it right. Is the button on its own just for show ? And is that part doubled ? Sorry to be a pain :-(


----------



## Carolinesol

This is a picture of mine, my long front seems longer than others ....


----------



## missmolly

That is lovely. You need to ease the long side upwards so that the bottom edge slips under the short edge then you sew 3 of the buttons on the band and the 4th button goes on the short side ~ hope that makes sense ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Carolinesol

missmolly said:


> That is lovely. You need to ease the long side upwards so that the bottom edge slips under the short edge then you sew 3 of the buttons on the band and the 4th button goes on the short side ~ hope that makes sense ;-) :thumbup:


Hi thanks but that makes the neck all wrong !!!!!!


----------



## missmolly

Not if you ease it in. Mine went ok around the neck ;-)


----------



## Carolinesol

missmolly said:


> Not if you ease it in. Mine went ok around the neck ;-)


Oh dear... Can't seem to get it right... I will try it on my granddaughter tomorrow, not sure it's going to look ok.
It was fun to do though.


----------



## sevolnam

RuthieB said:


> I tried to run off a copy of pattern. All I got was the pattern with 0 s printed over the directions??? MMMMMMMMMM!


Tried that as well and mine came out 0's also... I thought to download the pdf file and try printing it 1 page at a time to test the theory I had and it printed out as it was suppose to... I would suggest that you change the size in the pdf to 150 or larger as it prints out quite small... hope this helps...


----------



## Bernadettebunty

Well done Carolinesol  It's looking good - I still haven't finished the left front yet - slow going but I'm now an expert frogger and tinker


----------



## Carolinesol

Bernadettebunty said:


> Well done Carolinesol  It's looking good - I still haven't finished the left front yet - slow going but I'm now an expert frogger and tinker


Thanks... Still not sure as I could not hide the long side under the short side as the others have done.... Never mind, I like to try something different.. Wish I had used different wool/yarn though.


----------



## Lise Paauw

jenven said:


> The pattern that everyone was after in the beginning is the pink one


Hi Download the pink Gracie revised copy but missed the instructions for the purple with flower on it. Could someone let me know where I would get that one. Tks


----------



## Carolinesol

Lise Paauw said:


> Hi Download the pink Gracie revised copy but missed the instructions for the purple with flower on it. Could someone let me know where I would get that one. Tks


A kind lady is trying to write it for us... Not done yet ..


----------



## Carolinesol

Carolinesol said:


> Thanks... Still not sure as I could not hide the long side under the short side as the others have done.... Never mind, I like to try something different.. Wish I had used different wool/yarn though.


Well tried it on granddaughter(2 years old today) and must say I don't like it at all, will try and alter it or do another one


----------



## Bernadettebunty

Carolinesol - she is a little cutie - I just have boys  Although the youngest one (3 last week) would probably wear it just because I had made it


----------



## jenven

She seems to love it going by the smile on her cute little face. I ended up stitching the front to the back to stop it from hanging down.


----------



## nittineedles

When you look at the photo of the original vest you can see the buttons are positioned different to yours.


----------



## Carolinesol

nittineedles said:


> When you look at the photo of the original vest you can see the buttons are positioned different to yours.


Thank you, but I could not do it like the picture as it made the neck and shoulders go all out of shape.... I am not sure what I did wrong but I did something


----------



## jenven

No you did not do anything wrong. My neck went just the same and I had to move things around to get it to sit properly!


----------



## Lise Paauw

Not sure if this helps but I looked at the original picture on page 1 and noticed that there are 8 -- /\ (not sure what you call that stich) on the left side of the sweater and both of yours only have 7 --/\ . I am very new at knitting so I may be out in left field lol..If this is not the problem please let me know.


----------



## salsalady

was there someone on here that was going to revise this pattern over the weekend? not sure who it was though. would be much appreciated as I am really confused as to where the corrections are. course I get confused very easily. LOL Lorene


----------



## Bernadettebunty

Lise Paauw said:


> Not sure if this helps but I looked at the original picture on page 1 and noticed that there are 8 -- /\ (not sure what you call that stich) on the left side of the sweater and both of yours only have 7 --/\ . I am very new at knitting so I may be out in left field lol..If this is not the problem please let me know.


So there are - I hadn't noticed - the pattern as written is only for 7 - the original plus 6 repeats - hmmmm!


----------



## vermontmary

Here is Lilydong's revision: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250146-1.html



salsalady said:


> was there someone on here that was going to revise this pattern over the weekend? not sure who it was though. would be much appreciated as I am really confused as to where the corrections are. course I get confused very easily. LOL Lorene


----------



## jenven

Surely 8 patterns would make the front even longer and then even more difficult to get it to sit right.


----------



## missmolly

yes, it would make it about an inch longer. 
Also using larger needles would make the knitting looser so it would then be longer ;-)


----------



## Dolores Jensen

This pattern is in "knittingParadise.com" listed under Pictures. It
has been there for several days. It was first listed by Miss Molly
and then the pattern was written under it by Lillydong the next
day. I just checked there today and it is the first item there today. I am sure most people have seen it already. Dolores


----------



## Dolores Jensen

To:Irishamrock
I sent you a pm letting you know where I saw the picture and
where later I saw the pattern written for this cute little pink. Dolores Jensen


----------



## Dolores Jensen

To:Irishamrock
I sent you a pm letting you know where I saw the picture and
where later I saw the pattern written for this cute little pink. Dolores Jensen


----------



## salsalady

sorry but I couldn't find the pictures of the gracie sweater. could have been in wrong place. but I was in pictures. lorene


----------



## Zinzin

Dolores Jensen said:


> To:Irishamrock
> I sent you a pm letting you know where I saw the picture and
> where later I saw the pattern written for this cute little pink. Dolores Jensen


Is it a English website besides KP, if so would you share it with us?

There may be many other adorable outfits out there.


----------



## missmolly

As far as I know the pattern first appeared on facebook as Pam kindly wrote it out for us ;-)


----------



## Bernadettebunty

missmolly said:


> As far as I know the pattern first appeared on facebook as Pam kindly wrote it out for us ;-)


Where on Facebook Missmolly?


----------



## jenven

Look on page 12 of this topic.


----------



## missmolly

Bernadettebunty said:


> Where on Facebook Missmolly?


on one of the knitting groups ;-)


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

It was on the ice yarns knitting group. I am not at home and can't get to facebook or I would put in the URL link.


----------



## Dolores Jensen

Irishamrock: That pattern has been on "Knitting Paradise" all this week. Miss Molly has posted it in pink and also 
yellow. She said the pattern was unavailable. Then the
pattern was posted under "Pictures" a couple of times by
Lilidong. I do not know if it is still there, but may have 
been removed. I did not copy it as I have no one to knit the
size for. Dolores


----------



## vermontmary

Here's the link to the pattern. Lilydong put a lot of time into revising and correcting it as it slowly evolved from a "lost" picture on the internet to several knitted versions... Enjoy! 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250146-1.html


----------



## missmolly

Hi ladies just to let you know I've finished designing the pattern for the next vest top lol
I've just posted pics. The pattern needs typing up yet but I'll let you know when it's ready :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

missmolly said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know I've finished designing the pattern for the next vest top lol
> I've just posted pics. The pattern needs typing up yet but I'll let you know when it's ready :thumbup:


I do not have anyone to make these for but have been following the threads for these adorable baby tops from the beginning. I find it fascinating that you and other KP members are able to work out these patterns. I salute you all. You are extremely talented. I would love to knit both of these tops but all my grandkids are older. I do love them. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly

Thank you so much Patsy. I just wanted to see if I could write a pattern lol.
I have found another one I would lovet o try but have some knitting to get done first ;-)


----------



## jenven

I know what you mean about having other knitting to do Miss Molly. At the moment I have at least 4 WIP's but just had to try the Miss Gracie top in 3 ply and 2.75 needles. Even though I said I wouldn't make another one. Will post a picture when completed but just have to finish it. It's so tiny and oh so cute!!!!


----------



## Kajapi

jenven said:


> I know what you mean about having other knitting to do Miss Molly. At the moment I have at least 4 WIP's but just had to try the Miss Gracie top in 3 ply and 2.75 needles. Even though I said I wouldn't make another one. Will post a picture when completed but just have to finish it. It's so tiny and oh so cute!!!!


I can't wait to see how it comes out. I just finished mine - it's on the blocking boards. I'll post a photo when I find some buttons for it and complete the project.


----------



## missmolly

jenven said:


> I know what you mean about having other knitting to do Miss Molly. At the moment I have at least 4 WIP's but just had to try the Miss Gracie top in 3 ply and 2.75 needles. Even though I said I wouldn't make another one. Will post a picture when completed but just have to finish it. It's so tiny and oh so cute!!!!


OOh Jenven I can't wait to see your baby version.
Did it feel like it was taking longer with you using 2.75 needles? 
Tracy xx


----------



## fourbyin

http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/newfor2014.htm

this lady has the lilac vest pattern for sale


----------



## jenven

Well I've finally finished my tiny version of the top. It took less than 1 ball of Snuggly 3 ply. It did seem like it took for ever but I suppose not true really as used same amount of stitches. One thing I did differently on this one was to knit the back separately and then sew it together. Hope you like xxx


----------



## jenven

Don't know why I made it really as my youngest granddaughter is 15 months old and I think this would fit a baby 0-3 months!!!


----------



## missmolly

Aww that's beautiful and so cute. I'm sure you'll find somebody to fit it ;-) ;-)


----------



## Carolinesol

fourbyin said:


> http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/newfor2014.htm
> 
> this lady has the lilac vest pattern for sale


Is this the one you just designed and knitted ?


----------



## missmolly

Hi Carolinsol, Jill designed the original lilac pattern and I've done the pink one ;-)


----------



## jenven

Are you talking about the one on the maybe baby site. She's called it Miss Molly. Is this after our very own Miss Molly on KP?


----------



## Carolinesol

missmolly said:


> Hi Carolinsol, Jill designed the original lilac pattern and I've done the pink one ;-)


Quite confused now. I thought you had done the turquoise one ..


----------



## jenven

I've never seen it knitted in turquoise


----------



## missmolly

lol sorry I meant the original pink pic. Here it is


----------



## Carolinesol

Oh dear... So many different pages.. Sorry, I will shut up and go to bed, think I am tired, night


----------



## missmolly

This really is getting quite confusing lol

We were all after the "lilac" top in the original picture ~ Jill at maybebaby has designed that pattern.

I preferred the photo of the pink top ( which I've posted above this comment) so I designed the pattern which I knitted in this green/aqua colour lol
The pattern for mine will have shorts to match and will be ready by the weekend
Here is my design


----------



## jenven

I know what you mean. If you go back to page 1 of this topic you will see the original picture that was posted. That's the one I have been making. Then the lilac one crept in and so the confusion began and is still going on!!!


----------



## Carolinesol

missmolly said:


> This really is getting quite confusing lol
> 
> We were all after the "lilac" top in the picture Jill at maybebaby has designed that pattern.
> 
> I preferred the photo of the pink top ( which I've posted above this comment) so I designed the pattern which I knitted in this green/aqua colour lol
> The pattern for mine will have shorts to match and will be ready by the weekend
> Here is my design


Right, got it, thank you. I like yours, so will wait until you put your pattern on here. Thanks for all of your hard word.
Good night


----------



## missmolly

jenven said:


> Are you talking about the one on the maybe baby site. She's called it Miss Molly. Is this after our very own Miss Molly on KP?


sorry I missed you comment earlier ~ yes It's named after me lol :lol: :lol:

Jill named one of her shawls after me too ...... Tracy  
I knew I'd be famous one day :thumbup:


----------



## Carolinesol

missmolly said:


> sorry I missed you comment earlier ~ yes It's named after me lol :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jill named one of her shawls after me too ...... Tracy
> I knew I'd be famous one day :thumbup:


She does lovely shawl patterns, I did Celeste I think it was its a half circle very pretty, will be doing another one soon for a friend.


----------



## Bernadettebunty

Well after a week of knitting, tinking and frogging I final;ly admit defeat!!  I finally got as far as the frill on the left front and the instructions on the second (and alternative) row/s finally beat me. I tried to follow the knit the knit and purl the purl and ended up with a 3x3 moss stitch sort of thing - frogged and ended up with a 3x3 rib with the purls showing on the right/knit side!! Frogged and just kept on frogging - I will use the yarn for something else. I have trouble following written patterns as it is and this one was a pattern too far. On the positive side I have learned how to knit holes that were meant to be there.


----------



## missmolly

That's such a shame you undid it all. couldn't you have asked for help when you got stuck on the frill. It is sad that you didn't get to finish it xx


----------



## Bernadettebunty

missmolly said:


> That's such a shame you undid it all. couldn't you have asked for help when you got stuck on the frill. It is sad that you didn't get to finish it xx


I have no-one near to ask and I would have had to be physically shown how to do it - sorry - I don't usually admit defeat in fact I am quite tenacious and stubborn as a rule but felt this was a step too far. I am looking forward to trying your other top though as it doesn't have a frill on it


----------



## missmolly

Aww I could have taken photos for you in a step by step guide had I known.
This new one is really easy ~ no complicated frills or sts :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadettebunty

missmolly said:


> Aww I could have taken photos for you in a step by step guide had I known.
> This new one is really easy ~ no complicated frills or sts :thumbup:


Thank you for your kind offer  I am back to knitting my cardigan/sweater in my chunky Turkish yarn - I am knitting the back and will decide whether to make one front for a sweater or two fronts for a cardigan when I get there. I might even knit holes in the front now that I know how to


----------



## missmolly

lol now you're just showing off that you can knit holes haha
;-) 
I don't have the patience to knit adult size items anymore ;-)
I look forward to seeing either your jumper or cardi :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary

That's adorable! I'm almost finished the back of mine, which may be about the same size as yours... It'll be done soon... This has been a fun process!



jenven said:


> Well I've finally finished my tiny version of the top. It took less than 1 ball of Snuggly 3 ply. It did seem like it took for ever but I suppose not true really as used same amount of stitches. One thing I did differently on this one was to knit the back separately and then sew it together. Hope you like xxx


----------



## vermontmary

That's so cute, Missmolly!! I see you decided against the pleats on the front... It looks like a fun knit!


----------



## Zinzin

fourbyin said:


> http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/newfor2014.htm
> 
> this lady has the lilac vest pattern for sale


Yes these are quite cute, similar and reasonable price, dowload pattern too.


----------



## mewfn

The pattern you are looking for is located IN the KP website. Use the search function and type in Gracie Girl's tGet both and check them for comparisons.


----------



## bevnz

Please keep notes, I would love to try it too, I did lily version. Really would like to see your finished one.


----------



## Iknitalot

Jenven:
You knit beautifully and super fast! The original picture does not have garter stitch running along the sides all the way down. Also, the under wrap is small on yours. Looks like it will be too sexy for a little girl. Am I seeing it right?


----------



## jenven

This is the original and it does have garter stitch all the way down. It is made to be worn over a babygro or little leggings and t shirt......so sexy!!!!! NO, Never.


----------



## missmolly

I finally finished my pattern and it's now posted in the Designer Pattern Section on Kp :thumbup:


----------



## BubbyIssaquah

I just saw this on KP Pictures:


jjaffas



Joined: Sep 22, 11

Messages: 288

Feedback: 0/0.0%

Location: New Zealand

I decided that my top back would be attached to the right front and the left buttonhole edge . The back would have an extension on the side seam to wrap around the left front and attach to the lower right front.
I am sure I spent more time planning than it took to knit it!
Anyway, it worked, and I'm happy with my 'take'. 
The test will be when it arrives in England and hopefully fits my grand daughter . 

The picture was exactly like what you posted. I hope this helps.


----------



## grd3

Here is Sophia modeling for me


----------



## BubbyIssaquah

How adorable...little lady, lovely sweater...what a pleasure it must be to knit for her!


----------



## nittineedles

She's adorable and so is her vest. What size is it?


----------



## grd3

Hi and Thanks, it turned out to be a size 5. I used DK yarn and size 4.5 mm needles, with the pattern off the facebook group page, starting with 27 stitches.
I made another in purple for her sister, size 3, and just started with fewer stitches.


----------



## juerobinson433

Love the colour looks lovely lucky little girl


----------



## KnittingNut

grd3 said:


> Here is Sophia modeling for me


How adorable!!


----------



## Suecpee

I hope you find this pattern, it's lovely.


----------



## fibrefay

Beautiful tops and models. Thanks for the links and patterns and all those who contributed comments. Well worth reading.


----------



## DH22

Not sure if anyone has actually posted a link to the pattern, too many comments to read!! Here it is just in case it hasn't. I've just printed off as it looks lovely, may have to read the pattern a few times before I attempt though!! Good luck everyone xx

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/4/11/1397238210485-graciegirlytop.pdf


----------



## Suecpee

Thanks again.


----------



## Zraza

vershi said:


> How about doing this one that attycasner found too, would love to try it too.


Anyone a found a pattern for this? Would love to knit for niece's baby.
Thanks.

Please pm if you found the pattern.


----------



## missmolly

yes it's a free pattern online. ~ called Grace


----------



## vermontmary

Look above your comment, about three messages up, and click on the URL...that's the pattern!! 
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/4/11/1397238210485-graciegirlytop.pdf



Zraza said:


> Anyone a found a pattern for this? Would love to knit for niece's baby.
> Thanks.
> 
> Please pm if you found the pattern.


----------



## beaz

Here is a link to all the comments and various versions regarding the Gracie top:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Gracie+top&u=&s=0


----------



## roblarson77

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCUQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fstatic.knittingparadise.com%2Fupload%2F2014%2F4%2F3%2F1396513059240-gracie_girly_top_revised.pdf&ei=L5NGVOz0MdHKggTH_oLwBA&usg=AFQjCNHkISOz8JMfUnwjeC_73_F6pyZSeA&bvm=bv.77880786,d.eXY


----------



## jael23

There is also a pattern on the second page I would love to do on the left side of a purple sweater and skirt. It is such an adorable pattern.


----------



## jael23

Hope someone can figure it out.


----------



## Nanamel14

So beautiful


----------



## BobzMum

Belated Thanks for posting the link vermontmary
A beautiful pattern now added to my "to-do" list


----------



## Wee Brenda

I've always loved this sweater.


----------

